# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոններ, միջկրոնական փոխհարաբերություններ, տարբեր կրոնների դերը մեր կյանքում

## Սահակ

> Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։


Մահմեդականների՞ն էլ ես հարգում։ Իսլամնե՞լ կո կարծիքով ճիշտ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս։

----------


## kiki

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի կրոնը մարդուն հարգելու կամ չհարգելու հետ: Կարող ա մահմեդական լինի, որ հարգանքի շատ արժանի լինի ու քրիստոնյա, որ բացարձակ հարգելու բան չլինի մեջը, համենայդեպս տենց քրիստոնյաները շատ են:
> 
> ...


լիովին համաձայն եմ... :Ok:

----------


## Սահակ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի կրոնը մարդուն հարգելու կամ չհարգելու հետ:


Կապ չունի։ Դրա համար իմ հարցը փոխում եմ.





> Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։


Արշակ, իսլամնե՞լ կո կարծիքով ճիշտ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, իսլամնե՞լ կո կարծիքով ճիշտ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս։


 Իհարկե։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ տրվել են միևնույն աստվածային աղբյուրից։  Բոլոր կրոններն էլ դատապարտում են սուտը, պատգամում, ուսանում և օգնում են լինել ազնիվ, ճշմարտասեր, բարի, իմաստուն և այլն։ Իսկ նրանց միջև տարբերությունների 2 հիմնական պատճառ կա.
1. Տարբեր կրոններ առաջացել են տարբեր դարաշրջաններում ու զարգացման տարբեր մակարդակներ ունեցող ժողովուրդների են տրվել։ Այդ պատճառով միևնույն հիմնարար գաղափարները տարբեր լեզուներով ու մակարդակով են շարադրվել։ Զարգացածության տարբեր մակարդակների պատճառով կրոնի կողմից մարդկանց առաջադրված խնդիրները տարբեր են եղել (ինչպես որ, օրինակ, 5-րդ ու 8-րդ դասարանցուն մաթեմատիկայի միևնույն դասը չի տրվում ու միևնույն խնդիրը չի հանձնարարվում) սակայն նպատակը նույնն է՝ մարդուն մոտեցնել Աստծուն։
2. Դարերի ընթացքում տարբեր ժողովուրդների քաղաքական ու հոգևոր առաջնորդները ոչ միտումնավոր կամ միտումնավոր կերպով՝ մարդկանց իրենց ուզածը թելադրելու համար աղավաղել , փոփոխել ու տարբեր կերպ են մեկնաբանել տվյալ կրոնի սուրբ գրքում շարադրված գաղափարները։
Բերեմ մի օրինակ։ Բոլորդ էլ երևի գիտեք բազմաթիվ չարագործությունների առիթ հանդիսացած իսլամի հայտնի «սպանիր անհավատին» պատգամը։ Ասում են, որ այն սկզբում ունեցել է. «սպանիր անհավատությունը» տեսքը։ Այսինքն՝ սպանիր անհավատությունը քո մեջ, քո սրտում։ Այս նույն միտքն արտահայտող բազմաթիվ խոսքեր կան նաև քրիստոնեության մեջ։ Այնինչ, այդ անմեղ միտքը թեթևակի փոխելով, թուրքերն այն վերածել են իրենց թալանելու ու սպանելու վայրագ ձգտումը արդարացնող գործիքի։
Կարծում եմ, որ նման աղավաղումներ կան նաև մնացած բոլոր կրոններում։

----------


## Սահակ

Երկու հատ հարց Արշակի հետևյալ հատվածի նկատմամբ։




> Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։


1. Արդյո՞ք ուզում ես ասել որ եթե ինչ որ մեկի կրոնը սխալ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս ապա դու նրան չես հարգում։

2. Մահմեդականների կրոնը քո կարծիքով ճ՞իշտ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ համար ճիշտ է միայն քրիստոնեությունը, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունկրոնը, այլ քրիստոնեություն հավատքը: Մնացածը՝ լինեն հայեր, որոնք իրենք քրիստոնյա են համարում, բայց դրանից գաղափար չունեն, լինեն մուսուլմաններ, լինեն աթեիստներ, լինեն բուդդիստներ, լինեն ինչ ուզում են, ինձ համար մոլորված մարդիկ են, որոնց պետք է ճիշտ ուղին ցույց տալ: Բայց ես սիրում եմ բոլորին, քանզի Հիսուս ասում է` սիրի՛ր թշնամուդ:

----------


## Արշակ

Կներեք, մինչ ես խմբագրում էի գրառումս, դուք նոր գրառումներ արեցիք, որոնցից մի մասին գուցե արդեն պատասխանեցի։ Նայեք նախորդ գրառումս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բերեմ մի օրինակ։ Բոլորդ էլ երևի գիտեք բազմաթիվ չարագործությունների առիթ հանդիսացած իսլամի հայտնի «սպանիր անհավատին» պատգամը։ Ասում են, որ այն սկզբում ունեցել է. «սպանիր անհավատությունը» տեսքը։


Իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ այդպիսի արտահայտություն ընդհանրապես չկա կամ էլ կա, բայց բոլորովին այլ կերպ է ձևակերպված:
Ի դեպ, մահմեդականությունը համարվում է ամենամեծ քրիստոնյա աղանդը (բառի իմ հասկացած իմաստով):

----------


## Artgeo

հարգում եմ ցանկացած մարդու ցանկացած կրոնի ընտրությունը  միայն եթե այն գիտակցաբար է կատարվել և իրականում հետևում է իր կրոնին։

Հ.Գ. Ոչ մի կրոն չի դրդում որևէ մեկի սպանության

----------


## Արշակ

> Երկու հատ հարց Արշակի հետևյալ հատվածի նկատմամբ։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Արշակ-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> ...


 Կարծում եմ, որ 2-րդ հարցին արդեն պատասխանեցի։
Պատասխանեմ 1-ին հարցին։
Նախ ասեմ, որ իսկական քրիստոնյա կամ իսկական բուդդիստ ասելով հասկանում եմ մարդ, որը ձգտում է հետևել իր կրոնի պատգամներին և ոչ թե ուղղակի առանց հասկանալու հետևում է ինչ-որ ծիսակատարություների։ Եվ, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, իմ կարծիքով, բոլոր կրոններն էլ միևնույն հիմնական պատգամներն են տալիս՝ լինել ազնիվ, բարի, ճշմարտախոս և այլն։ Իսկ ես հարգում եմ այդպիսի մարդկանց։ Եվ չեմ հարգում ստախոս, կեղծարար, չար մարդկանց։ Կարծում եմ, որ վերաբերմունքս լրիվ բնական է։ Իսկ չարություն ու կեղծարարություն քարոզող կրոն չեմ հանդիպել (այստեղ պետք է շեշտեմ, որ կրոնն ու աղանդը միևնույն բանը չեն)։ Ու եթե հանդիպեի, հաստատ չեի հարգի։

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ այդպիսի արտահայտություն ընդհանրապես չկա կամ էլ կա, բայց բոլորովին այլ կերպ է ձևակերպված:
> Ի դեպ, մահմեդականությունը համարվում է ամենամեծ քրիստոնյա աղանդը (բառի իմ հասկացած իմաստով):


 :Shok:  Այդ ու՞մ կողմից է այդպես համարվում։ Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում աղանդ ասելով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աղանդ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ քրիստոնեության հիմնական համոզմունքներից շեղում: Հիմնական համոզմունքներն են.
Քրիստոսը կատարյալ մարդ և կատարյալ Աստված է 
Նա խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար
Աստված երրորդություն է 
փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով 
Ղուրանն ամբողջությամբ քրիստոնեության վրա է հիմնված, բայց ահագին շեղումներ կան: Օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը ոչ թե Աստված է, այլ պարզապես մարգարե, որ Նա կույսից չի ծնվել և այլն:

Պարզապես որոշ մարդիկ աղանդ են համարում, ասենք, բոլոր ոչ Առաքելական եկեղեցիները կամ բոլոր ոչ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները: Դրա համար էլ ճշտում մտցրեցի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Որ ամեն մարդ աղանդ բառի տակ իր ուզած բանը հասկանա, ու՞ր կհասնի...
Այդպես որ գնա, ցանկացած մեր կարծիքով՝ սխալ երևույթ կարող ենք այդ բառով կոչել։ Բայց հո այդպե՞ս չի։

----------


## Koms

Շարադրեմ նաեւ իմ կարծիքը` բոլոր ներկայիս համաշխարհային կրոնները հիմնված են մեկ գաղափարական հենքի վրա. կա Աստծո /Արարիչ, Ալլահ, եւ այլն/ գաղափարը, որպես *գերագույն ճշմարտություն*, եւ կան այդ գաղափարը ներկայացնող անհատ *հերոսներ* /Հիսուս, Մոհամմեդ, Բուդդա, եւ այլն/: Այնպես չե՞:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ ամեն մարդ աղանդ բառի տակ իր ուզած բանը հասկանա, ու՞ր կհասնի...


Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ ընդունել է համաշխարհային քրիստոնեական մի կազմակերպություն:
Բայց շատերը հասկանում են կա՛մ բառի ծագումնաբանական իմաստով, կա՛մ պարզապես չեն ընդունում Առաքելականից բացի այլ եկեղեցիների:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ ընդունել է համաշխարհային քրիստոնեական մի կազմակերպություն:
> Բայց շատերը հասկանում են կա՛մ բառի ծագումնաբանական իմաստով, *կա՛մ պարզապես չեն ընդունում Առաքելականից բացի այլ եկեղեցիների:*


Բյուր, ի՞նձ նկատի ունես  :Blush:  
Այո, ես Առաքելական եկեղեցուց ամենաչնչին շեղում ունեցողներին անգամ համարում եմ ու անվանում աղանդ: Ու ես մենակ չեմ այդ կարծիքին:

Միայն թե մի ճշտում մտցնեմ, համենայն դեպս, ես աղանդ ասելով վատ բան չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, քեզ մյուս խմբի մեջ էի մտցրել: Դու, կարծեմ, բառն ընդունում ես իր ծագումնաբանական իմաստով, այսինքն՝ շեղում, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Կարծեմ դու ընդունում ես մյուսների գոյությունը, չէ՞: Բայց շատերն անհանդուրժող են: Վերջին խմբում նրանց էի ընդգրկել:
Ի դեպ, չեմ հիշում, դու ասել ես, թե ոչ: Իսկ կաթոլիկնե՞րյ, ուղղափառնե՞րը... Նրա՞նց էլ ես աղանդ համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ՛, քեզ մյուս խմբի մեջ էի մտցրել: Դու, կարծեմ, բառն ընդունում ես իր ծագումնաբանական իմաստով, այսինքն՝ *շեղում, ուրիշ ոչինչ*: Կարծեմ դու ընդունում ես մյուսների գոյությունը, չէ՞: Բայց շատերն անհանդուրժող են: Վերջին խմբում նրանց էի ընդգրկել:
> Ի դեպ, չեմ հիշում, դու ասել ես, թե ոչ: Իսկ կաթոլիկնե՞րյ, ուղղափառնե՞րը... Նրա՞նց էլ ես աղանդ համարում:


Կարծեմ արդեն ինքդ հարցիդ պատասխանեցիր (ընդգծված մասը):
Այո, իմ համար դա ուղղակի տերմինների խաղ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շարադրեմ նաեւ իմ կարծիքը` բոլոր ներկայիս համաշխարհային կրոնները հիմնված են մեկ գաղափարական հենքի վրա. կա Աստծո /Արարիչ, Ալլահ, եւ այլն/ գաղափարը, որպես *գերագույն ճշմարտություն*, եւ կան այդ գաղափարը ներկայացնող անհատ *հերոսներ* /Հիսուս, Մոհամմեդ, Բուդդա, եւ այլն/: Այնպես չե՞:


Այո, հենց այդպես է։  :Smile:  Ափսոս, որ շատ քչերն են դա հասկանում։

----------


## Koms

Մի հետաքրքիր վավերագրական ֆիլմաշար կար Կուլտուրա ալիքով` "Ճշմարտությունը Աստվածաշնչի մասին", եւ այնտեղ այնքա~ն զարմանալի փաստեր են բերվում, մինչեւ իսկ, որ Մարիա Մագդալենը` իրականում Հիսուսի կինն է եղել:  :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զարմանալի չէ: Վերջերս այդպիսի շարժում է սկսվել: Ամեն կերպ ուզում են ինչ-որ անկապ բաներ ապացուցել, բայց հայտնի է, որ Հիսուսը պսակվելու է միայն Իր երկրորդ գալստյան ժամանակ, իսկ Նրա հարսնացուն եկեղեցին է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ, Բյուր, այսպիսի մի հարց տամ. եթե մարդը չի սպանում, չի գողանում, չի շնանում, սուտ վկայություն չի տալիս, ապրում է ազնիվ ու մաքուր կյանքով, շատ բարիք է գործում կյանքում և այլն, ապա, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի՝ թե ինչ կրոն է նա դավանում՝ քրիստոնյա է, բուդդայական, մահմեդական թե աղանդավոր՝ թեկուզ բառիս ամենալայն իմաստով։ Չէ՞ որ, ի վերջո, Աստվածաշունչը (իսկ իմ համոզմամբ, նաև մյուս խոշոր կրոնները՝ իրենց սկզբնական՝ չաղավաղված վիճակում) մարդուն սովորեցնում են ճիշտ ապրել, այսինքն՝ բարոյական կյանք վարել։ Նպատակը հենց դա է, չէ՞։ Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ ոչ քրիստոնյա, բայց բոլոր վերը նշված առաքինություններով օժտված մարդը ճշմարիտ ուղուց շեղված է, իսկ նրան ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնելը հենց քրիստոնեության բերելն է։ 

Եվ ընդհանրապես ինչու՞ պիտի Աստծո նկատմամբ հավատը անպայման ինչ-որ կրոնով սահմանափակված ու կաղապարված լինի։ Մի՞թե չի կարելի հավատալ ու սիրել Աստծուն, կատարել նրա պատգամները (հիմնական՝ սկզբունքային պատգամները բոլոր կրոններում էլ նույնն են, կրկնում եմ՝ եթե աղավաղված չեն)՝ միաժամանակ որևէ կոնկրետ կրոնի հետևորդ չլինելով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, Բյուր, այսպիսի մի հարց տամ. եթե մարդը չի սպանում, չի գողանում, չի շնանում, սուտ վկայություն չի տալիս, ապրում է ազնիվ ու մաքուր կյանքով, շատ բարիք է գործում կյանքում և այլն, ապա, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի՝ թե ինչ կրոն է նա դավանում՝ քրիստոնյա է, բուդդայական, մահմեդական թե աղանդավոր՝ թեկուզ բառիս ամենալայն իմաստով։


Քեզ թվում է, թե հնարավո՞ր է այդպիսի կյանքով ապրել և ոչ մի անգամ մեղք չգործել: Այո՛, սկզբնապես այդպես էր որոշված. Աստված պատվիրաններ էր տվել, որ մարդիկ կատարեն, որ փրկվեն: Բայց մարդիկ ոչ թե չուզեցին, այլ չկարողացան կատարել, որովհետև մարդու բնույթը մեղավոր է: Հենց դրա համար Աստված Հիսուսին ուղարկեց: Եթե հնարավոր լինել 100%-անոց առաքինի կյանք վարել, ես դեմ չէի լինի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Քեզ թվում է, թե հնարավո՞ր է այդպիսի կյանքով ապրել և ոչ մի անգամ մեղք չգործել: Այո՛, սկզբնապես այդպես էր որոշված. Աստված պատվիրաններ էր տվել, որ մարդիկ կատարեն, որ փրկվեն: Բայց մարդիկ ոչ թե չուզեցին, այլ չկարողացան կատարել, որովհետև մարդու բնույթը մեղավոր է: Հենց դրա համար Աստված Հիսուսին ուղարկեց: Եթե հնարավոր լինել 100%-անոց առաքինի կյանք վարել, ես դեմ չէի լինի:


 Քրիստոնեություն դավանելը նույնպես չի ազատում սխալներից։ 
Իսկ մարդու բնույթը մեղավոր չէ։ Աստված մարդուն կատարյալ է ստեղծել։ Իսկ մարդը կատարյալ չէր լինի, եթե նրան  ազատություն չտրվեր։ Աստված մարդուն ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու և իր ճակատագիրն ինքուրույն կերտելու ազատություն է տվել։  ԵՎ բնական է, որ մարդը կարող է նաև սխալներ գործել։ ՈՒղղակի յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր սխալներից պետք է դաս քաղի, ինչ-որ բան սովորի ու կատարելագործվի։ Իզուր չէ Քրիստոսն ասել. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր երկնավոր հայրն է կատարյալ»։

----------


## Սահակ

> Լավ, Բյուր, այսպիսի մի հարց տամ. եթե մարդը չի սպանում, չի գողանում, չի շնանում, սուտ վկայություն չի տալիս, ապրում է ազնիվ ու մաքուր կյանքով, շատ բարիք է գործում կյանքում և այլն, ապա, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի՝ թե ինչ կրոն է նա դավանում՝ քրիստոնյա է, բուդդայական, մահմեդական թե աղանդավոր՝ թեկուզ բառիս ամենալայն իմաստով։


Այդ հարցը Հիսուսին մի անգամ տվել է մի հրեա երիտասարդ որի մասին կարող ենք կարդալ Ավետարանում՝

_Եւ ահա մէկը մօտենալով նրան՝ ասաց. «Բարի՛ վարդապետ, ի՞նչ բարիք գործեմ, որ յաւիտենական կեանքն ունենամ»։ Եւ նա նրան ասաց. «Ինչո՞ւ ես ինձ բարու մասին հարցնում. մէ՛կ է բարին. եթէ կամենում ես յաւիտենական կեանքը մտնել, պահի՛ր պատուիրանները»։ Նա ասաց. «Որո՞նք»։ Յիսուս նրան ասաց. «Մի սպանիրը, մի շնանարը, մի գողանարը, սուտ մի վկայիրը, քո հօրն ու մօրը մեծարիրը և քո ընկերոջը քո անձի պէս պիտի սիրեսը»։ Երիտասարդը նրան ասաց. «Այդ բոլորը իմ մանկութիւնից ի վեր պահել եմ. արդ, էլ ի՞նչ բանով պակաս եմ դեռ»։ Յիսուս նրան ասաց. «Եթէ կամենում ես կատարեալ լինել, գնա վաճառի՛ր քո ունեցուածքը ու տո՛ւր աղքատներին. և երկնքում գանձեր կ'ունենաս. և դու արի՛ իմ յետևից»։ Երբ երիտասարդը այս խօսքը լսեց, տրտմած գնաց. որովհետև շատ հարստութիւն ունէր։ Յիսուս աշակերտներին ասաց. «Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ հարուստը դժուարութեամբ կը մտնի երկնքի արքայութիւնը։ Դարձեալ ասում եմ ձեզ՝ աւելի հեշտ է, որ պարանը ասեղի ծակով մտնի, քան թէ հարուստը՝ Աստծու արքայութիւնը»։ Երբ աշակերտները այս լսեցին, շատ զարմացան ու ասացին. «Իսկ ո՞վ կը կարողանայ փրկուել»։ Յիսուս նրանց նայեց և ասաց. «Մարդկանց համար այդ անկարելի է, բայց Աստծու համար ամէն ինչ կարելի է»։_
Մատթէոս 19:16-26

----------


## Սահակ

> ՈՒղղակի յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր սխալներից պետք է դաս քաղի, ինչ-որ բան սովորի ու կատարելագործվի։ Իզուր չէ Քրիստոսն ասել. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր երկնավոր հայրն է կատարյալ»։


Արշակ իմ նախորդ գրության մեջ նաև քո գրածի պատասխանը կա։ Այո դու ճիշտ ես, Աստված ուզում եմ որ մենք կատարյալ լինենք։ Բայց նա նաև ասում է որ «Մարդկանց համար այդ անկարելի է, բայց Աստծու համար ամէն ինչ կարելի է»։ Այսինքն առանց Աստծո օգնության մենք չենք կարող կատարյալ լինել, և հետևաբար չենք կարող փրկվել։

----------


## Սահակ

Մուսուլմանները հավատում են հին կտակարանին և նոր կտակարանին։ ղուրանի և Աստվածաշնչի մեջի եղած տարբերությունները բացատրում են այսպես՝ «Աստված իր խոսքը հաղորդել է հրեաներին մարգարեների միջոցով և Հիսուսը այդ մարգարեներից մեկն է եղել։ Սակայն դարերի ընթացքում հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները աղավաղել են իրենց Աստվածաշունչը և փոփոխություններ մտցրել դրա մեջ։ Օրինակ իրենք կարծում են որ հին կտակարանի մարգարեությունները որոնք իրականացան Հիսուսի ժամանակ,  քրիստոնյանները ավելացրել են Հիսուսի մահից հետո որպեսզի Հիսուսին աստվածացնեն։
Եվ հետո Մուհամմադը եկելա և հին օրիգինալ Ատվածաշունչի տարբերակը ալլահից ստանալով գրելա ղուրանը։ Այսինքն իրենց կարծիքով երկար ժամանակ առաջ Աստվածաշունչը հենց ղուրաննա եղել, հետո աղավաղվելա, հետո նորից դառելա ղուրան։

Այս վարկածը շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով սխալ է ապացուցվել Մեռյալ Ծովի գրությունների հայտնաբերությունից հետո (Dead Sea Scrolls) 1950-ական թվականներին։ Երբ որ radioactive carbon dating-ը գիտականորեն ապացուցել է որ այդ գրությունների մեծ մասը գրվել է Քրիստոսի ծնունդից առաջ և համապասխանում է մեր հին կտակարանի հետ։

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Sea_Scrolls

Հիմա ինձ թվում է որ ղուրանը Աստվածաշնչի շատ աղավաղված տարբերակ է։ Այսինքն մի հսկա աղանդ։

Արշակ, հիմա երբ որ ինչ որ մեկը ասում է «իսլամ», կամ «մահմեդականություն», կամ «Ղուրան», դա նշանակում է ժամանակակից աղավաղված կրոնը։ Ոչ թե ինչ որ երևակայելի կրոն որը պարզ չի գոյություն ուներ թե ոչ և նույնիսկ եթե գոյություն ուներ ապա այսօր այլևս գոյություն չունի։ Մենք ինկատի ունենք այսօրվա Ղուրանը։ Եվ այսօրվա «սպանիր անհավատին»-ը։

Հիմա դու հարգո՞ւմ, և համարո՞ւմ ես որ իսլամը (վերը նշված իմաստով) ճշմարիտ կրոն է։

----------


## Մելիք

Գրառումը կատարել է Արշակ-ը
Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։


Եթե ես ստեղծեմ մի նոր կրոն`իրար խառնելով հեթանոսությունը, գնոստիկուտյունը, կինիկըան դպրոցի փիլիսոփայությունը և այլն, որն կպնդի, թե կան բազմաթիվ աստվածություններ, որոնցից ամենամեծը հաճույքն է, իսկ սերը նրա էմանացիան է <նրանից բխող ու նրան սպասարկող մի այլ աստվածություն>, և եթե այդ կրոնը ունենա բազմաթիվ հետևորդներ,Դու դա էլ ճշմարիտ  ճանապարհ կհամարես?

----------


## Արշակ

> Մուսուլմանները հավատում են հին կտակարանին և նոր կտակարանին։ ղուրանի և Աստվածաշնչի մեջի եղած տարբերությունները բացատրում են այսպես՝ «Աստված իր խոսքը հաղորդել է հրեաներին մարգարեների միջոցով և Հիսուսը այդ մարգարեներից մեկն է եղել։ Սակայն դարերի ընթացքում հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները աղավաղել են իրենց Աստվածաշունչը և փոփոխություններ մտցրել դրա մեջ։ Օրինակ իրենք կարծում են որ հին կտակարանի մարգարեությունները որոնք իրականացան Հիսուսի ժամանակ,  քրիստոնյանները ավելացրել են Հիսուսի մահից հետո որպեսզի Հիսուսին աստվածացնեն։
> Եվ հետո Մուհամմադը եկելա և հին օրիգինալ Ատվածաշունչի տարբերակը ալլահից ստանալով գրելա ղուրանը։ Այսինքն իրենց կարծիքով երկար ժամանակ առաջ Աստվածաշունչը հենց ղուրաննա եղել, հետո աղավաղվելա, հետո նորից դառելա ղուրան։
> 
> Այս վարկածը շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով սխալ է ապացուցվել Մեռյալ Ծովի գրությունների հայտնաբերությունից հետո (Dead Sea Scrolls) 1950-ական թվականներին։ Երբ որ radioactive carbon dating-ը գիտականորեն ապացուցել է որ այդ գրությունների մեծ մասը գրվել է Քրիստոսի ծնունդից առաջ և համապասխանում է մեր հին կտակարանի հետ։
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Sea_Scrolls
> 
> Հիմա ինձ թվում է որ ղուրանը Աստվածաշնչի շատ աղավաղված տարբերակ է։ Այսինքն մի հսկա աղանդ։
> 
> ...


 Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, բոլոր կրոններն էլ ծագել են միևնույն աստվածային աղբյուրից և իրենց սկզբնական տարբերակում միևնույն ճանապարհն են ցույց տվել։ Իսկ հետագայում և՛ քրիստոնեությունը, և մահմեդականությունը մարդկանց կողմից աղավաղվել են և հիմա երկուսի սուրբ գրքերն էլ պարունակում բազմաթիվ աղավաղումներ ու կեղծիքներ։ 
Չգիտեմ, թե ով ինչ է հասկանում մահմեդական կամ քրիստոնյա ասելով, բայց ես իսկական մահմեդական կամ իսկական քրիստոնյա ասելով նկատի ունեմ մարդու, որը ձգտում է հասկանալ, պարզել իր կրոնում ասված սկզբնական անաղարտ ճշմարտությունը ու կյանքում առաջնորդվել դրանով։
Իսկ բոլոր այն կեղծարարներին, որոնք փորձում են աղավաղել այդ աստվածային ճշմարտությունները ու ցեխ են շպրտում մեկը մյուսի վրա, ես բնականաբար չեմ հարգում։ Լինի նա «քրիստոնյա», թե «մահմեդական»։
Մի խոսքով, հարգում եմ ճշմարտասիրությունը և չեմ հարգում ցանկացած կեղծիք։

Սահակ, եթե մահմեդականություն ասելով նկատի ունես «սպանիր անհավատինը», դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորը դա նկատի ունեն։ Շատերը մահմեդականություն ասելով լրիվ այլ բան են հասկանում։ Հետևաբար դեռ վաղ է  խոսել  սկզբնական կրոնի գույություն չունենալու մասին։

----------


## Արշակ

> Գրառումը կատարել է Արշակ-ը
> Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։
> 
> 
> Եթե ես ստեղծեմ մի նոր կրոն`իրար խառնելով հեթանոսությունը, գնոստիկուտյունը, կինիկըան դպրոցի փիլիսոփայությունը և այլն, որն կպնդի, թե կան բազմաթիվ աստվածություններ, որոնցից ամենամեծը հաճույքն է, իսկ սերը նրա էմանացիան է <նրանից բխող ու նրան սպասարկող մի այլ աստվածություն>, և եթե այդ կրոնը ունենա բազմաթիվ հետևորդներ,Դու դա էլ ճշմարիտ  ճանապարհ կհամարես?


 Իմ կարծիքով նման բաներին կրոն անվանելը ճիշտ չի լինի։ Աշխարհը լիքն է տարբեր այլասերված աշխարհընկալումներով, որոնց կրոն անվանելն անիմաստ է։ Ամեն դեպքում ես դրանք նկատի չունեի  :Wink: ։

----------


## Արշակ

Մի քանի խոսք աղանդ բառի վերաբերյալ։
Այս թեմայում տարբեր մարդկանց արած գրառումներն ապացուցում են, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովի է հասկանում աղանդ բառի իմաստը։ Հենց Աղայանի «Արդի հայերենի բացատրական բառարանում» էլ մի քանի իմաստներ է նշված։ Տարբեր կրոնական կազմակերպություններ ևս տարբեր ձևով են սահմանում աղանդ բառի իմաստը։ 
Այս բազմիմաստությունը հաճախ բազմաթիվ թյուրիմացությունների պատճառ է դառնում։ Հատկապես մարդկային հավատին վերաբերող հարցերում բառի իմաստի տարբեր մեկնաբանությունները հաճախ խիստ բացասական հետևանքներ են ունենում։ Առավել ևս, որ հիմնականում աղանդ բառին խիստ բացասական իմաստներ են վերագրում։
Այդ պատճառով, կամ պետք է հսկտակեցնել բառի իմաստը, կամ հրաժարվել դրա գործածումից։

----------


## Մելիք

Բառի իմաստը գիտական գրականության մեջ շատ հստակ տրված է: Այլ բան է , որ մարդիկ մեծ մասամբ սխալ են օգտագործում այն: Իմիջայլոց բառարանները նույնպես անթերի չեն:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բառի իմաստը գիտական գրականության մեջ շատ հստակ տրված է: Այլ բան է , որ մարդիկ մեծ մասամբ սխալ են օգտագործում այն: Իմիջայլոց բառարանները նույնպես անթերի չեն:


 Ի՞նչ գիտական գրականություն նկատի ունես։ Էլի եմ ասում. տարբեր կրոնական կազմակակերպություններ տարբեր ձևով են սահմանում այն։ 
Ամեն դեպքում, կարևորն այն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են հասկանում աղանդ բառն ասելիս։ Հենց սրանումն է պրոբլեմը։ Եթե նույնիսկ ամեն տեղ նույն սահմանում է գրած (բայց այդպես չի), միևնույն է, դա էական չէ, քանի որ ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ շարունակում են տարբեր իմաստներով աղանդ բառն օգտագործել. ում հարցնում եմ, իր սեփական յուրօրինակ սահմանումն է տալիս  :Smile: ։

----------


## Մելիք

> Ի՞նչ գիտական գրականություն նկատի ունես։ Էլի եմ ասում. տարբեր կրոնական կազմակակերպություններ տարբեր ձևով են սահմանում այն։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարևորն այն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են հասկանում աղանդ բառն ասելիս։ Հենց սրանումն է պրոբլեմը։ Եթե նույնիսկ ամեն տեղ նույն սահմանում է գրած (բայց այդպես չի), միևնույն է, դա էական չէ, քանի որ ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ շարունակում են տարբեր իմաստներով աղանդ բառն օգտագործել. ում հարցնում եմ, իր սեփական յուրօրինակ սահմանումն է տալիս ։


Ամեն մարդ իր յուրորինակ սահմանումը կարող է տալ նաև ցանկացած այլ հասկացության: Բայց ասվածաբանությունը այդ բառի համար ունի կոնկրետ սահմանում: Եվ չնդունել դա սոսկ տարբեր մեկնաբանությունների առկայության պատճառով, նույնն է , թե չնդունել, ասենք, Եվրոպական արժեքներ տերմինը, քանի որ դա տարբեր մարդիկ հասկանում են տարբեր կերպ:

----------


## Արշակ

Այո, կարող են և դա վատ երևույթ է։ Բայց փաստորեն միայն որոշ բառեր են այդ բախտին արժանացել  :Wink: ։ 
Դրա համար էլ  կամ պետք է հսկտակեցնել բառի իմաստը, կամ հրաժարվել դրա գործածումից։ Եթե պիտի աղանդ բառն օգտագործես, ու լսողներից ամեն մեկը մի բան հասկանա, ապա ավելի լավ է կամ այդ բառը օգտագործելու փոխարեն երևույթը նկարագրես, կամ էլ օգտագործելիս նշես, թե այն ինչ իմաստով ես օգտագործում (2-ն էլ նույն բանն է ստացվում  :Smile:  )։

----------


## Արշակ

Ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք չէ ընդունել միասնական սահմանում։ Հնդհակառակը՝ իմ առաջարկած լուծումներից մեկն էլ հենց դա էր։ Եթե աստվածաբանության մեջ սահմանում կա, որը կարող է ընդունելի  լինել մեծամասնության համար, ապա կարելի է հենց դա ընդունել որպես միասնական սահմանում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում բազմիմաստության պրոբլեմը այժմ կա ու այն պետք է հաշվի առնել ու զգույշ լինել այդ բառն օգտագործելիս։ Ես ընդամենը դա եմ ասւմ  :Smile: ։

----------


## Pantera

Մարդը ստեղծվել է, սիրվել  ու մինչև հիմա էլ սիրվում է իր սխալներով,  իր մեղքերով, որոնք ներվում են Աստծո կողմից: Ով է այն անմեղն ու արդարը,  որ կարող է դատել մարդկանց, սիրել կամ՝ չսիրել, հարգել կամ՝ չհարգել...? Ով է այն անմեղն ու արդարացին,  այն նվիրված, Աստվածավախն ու խելացին, որ այս ամենը կվերագրի իր անձին ու քայլ արաջ կանի՝ բոլորից տարբերվելու համար?
«Քրիստոնեա»  բառն ու բնութագիրն իր սեփական անձին կցելը՝  շատ պատասխանատու և համարձակ քայլ է, որ Քրիստոնեությունից  մի փոքր  գաղափար ունեցող ոչ մի մարդ  այդ պատասխանատու բառը չի վերագրի իրեն: 
Կրոնը մարդու ընտրությունն է՝ հիմնականում համապատասխան՝ մշակույթին ու պատմությանը: Անել  յուրովի ճիշտ ընտրություն կամ, տեկուզ հենց, սխալ ընտրություն/որոշում՝ չի նշանակում պակասեցնել հարգանք կամ ավելացնել ճնշում տվյալ մարդու ընտրության կամ անձի նկատմամբ:  
Հարգանքը բոլորինն է և բոլորն էլ  իրենց բաժին  հասած հարգանքը վայելելու կամ, անգամ, պահանջելու իրավունքն ունեն: 
 :Wink:  
Ոչ մի կրոն մարդասպանություն չի քարոզում և բոլոր կրոններն էլ, հիմնականում, հենված են  ամենա հին կրոնի վրա:

----------


## Արշակ

Երբ նախկին գրառումներումս ասացի, որ կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս և որ հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական մահմեդականներին, բուդդիստներին և այլն,  խիստ քննադատության արժանացա։
Կարծում եմ, որ Ձեզ կհետաքրքրի մեր հայ մեծերից մեկի՝ Ավետիք Իսահակյանի կարծիքը այս հարցերի վերաբերյալ։  :Wink: 

_ «Ես ուզում եմ հեղափոխող ուժ լինել։ Այս ճամփեն երկուս է. մեկը ներքևով՝ երկրի վրայով, մյուսը վերևով՝ երկնքի միջով։ Ես ուզում էի և մինչև վերջն էլ կցանկանամ վերևի-երկնքի ճամփով գնալ, հեղափոխել կյանքը։ Կաշխատեմ լինել Բուդդհա, Մովսես, Զրադաշտ, Քրիստոս, Մահմեդ և Նիցշե, իսկ եթե չկարողացա այդ լինել, կլինեմ բուդդիստ, մովսեսական, զրադաշտական, քրիստոնյա, մահմեդական, նիցշեական…»։_ Ավետիք Իսահակյան 1895թ., 25 սեպտեմբերի  (Ավետիք Իսահակյան. «Հիշատակարան», Ե., «Սովետական գրող», 1977, էջ 189-190)

 _«Դուք գիտեք, ովքեր են իմ պաշտելիները. Քրիստոսը, Զրադաշտն ու Բուդդան, Լաոտցեն ու Կոնֆուցիոսը, Մովսեսն ու Սոկրատը»։_ Ավետիք Իսահակյան
 (Ավիկ Իսահակյան. «Ավետիք Իսահակյանը և ռուս գրականությունը», Ե., 1984, էջ 315)

----------


## Հայ տղա

Կրոնը իմ կարծիքով դա ուսմունք է, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք բայց կան բաներ որ նւյն են բոլոր կրոններում  :Think:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> Ինձ համար ճիշտ է միայն քրիստոնեությունը, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունկրոնը, այլ քրիստոնեություն հավատքը: Մնացածը՝ լինեն հայեր, որոնք իրենք քրիստոնյա են համարում, բայց դրանից գաղափար չունեն, լինեն մուսուլմաններ, լինեն աթեիստներ, լինեն բուդդիստներ, լինեն ինչ ուզում են, ինձ համար մոլորված մարդիկ են, որոնց պետք է ճիշտ ուղին ցույց տալ: Բայց ես սիրում եմ բոլորին, քանզի Հիսուս ասում է` սիրի՛ր թշնամուդ:


Փաստորեն մենք բոլորս քեզ թշնամի ենք, բայց դու սիրում ես մեզ, քանի որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է ասել....  :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, սխալ ես հասկացել: Մոլորված մարդիկ թշնամիներ չեն: Պարզապես ես ծայրահեղ օրինակն եմ բերել, որ եթե Հիսուսն ասում է «սիրի՛ր թշնամուդ», ապա որքա՜ն պիտի սիրես նրանց, ովքեր քո թշնամիները չեն:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> Չէ՛, սխալ ես հասկացել: Մոլորված մարդիկ թշնամիներ չեն: Պարզապես ես ծայրահեղ օրինակն եմ բերել, որ եթե Հիսուսն ասում է «սիրի՛ր թշնամուդ», ապա որքա՜ն պիտի սիրես նրանց, ովքեր քո թշնամիները չեն:


Սիրելիդ իմ Բյուրակն.... ես հասկացել եմ այնպես ինչպես, որ դու գրել ես... միգուցե դու ես սխալ արտահայտվել? :Cool:

----------


## Ճամփորդ

«ՈՒսմունքի ճշմարտացիության երկու հատկանիշ կա. առաջինը՝ Ընդհանուր Բարիքի ձգտումն է, երկրորդը՝ առաջին հատկանիշին համապատասխանող նախկին բոլոր ՈՒսմունքների ընդունումը։ 
Հարկավոր է նկատել, որ ՈՒսմունքի նախնական ձևը չի պարունակում ժխտական դրույթներ։                                                                                                                            Բայց սնոտիապաշտ հետևորդները բարու փոխարեն սկսում են Պատվիրանները ցանկապատել ժխտումներով։ 
Ստացվում է մահաբեր բանաձև. Մեր հավատը ամենալավն է կամ մենք ճիշտ ենք, իսկ նրանք բոլորը սխալ են։                                                                                                Այստեղից մեկ քայլ է մինչև խաչակրած արշավանքները, մինչև ինկվիզիցիան և մինչև արյան ծովեր հանուն նրանց, ովքեր դատապարտել են սպանությունները։                      Չկա ավելի վնասակար զբաղմունք, քան հավատը ուրիշի վզին փաթաթելը»։            (                        Ագնի Յոգա, Պայծառացում. 3.V.13)                    

Կարծում եմ վերոնշյալ հատկանիշները կարող են օգնել ճիշտ գնահատելու այս կամ այն կրոնի կամ ուսմունքի ճշմարիտ լինելը։ Օրինակ, աթեիզմի վերաբերյալ կարելի է ասել այն կեղծ ուսմունք է, որովհետև, չնայած նա Ընդհանուր Բարիք է քարոզում, բայց մերժում է իրենից առաջ գոյություն ունեցած կրոնները, որոնք նույնպես ձգտում են Ընդհանուր Բարիքի։                                                                                           

   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մեծ կրոններին, որոնք տրվել են մարդկության Մեծ ՈՒսուցիչների կողմից(կամ՝միջոցով), նրանք բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են, չեն հակասում և չեն կարող հակասել միմյանց, որովհետև միևնույն Աղբյուրից են տրվել։ Հիշենք Քրիստոսի խոսքը.«Իմ ուսուցումն իմը չէ, այլ՝ նրանը, ով ինձ ուղարկեց»(Հովհ.7։16)։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եւ փարիսեցիների մէջ Նիկոդեմոս անունով մի մարդ կար, որ հրեաների իշխանաւոր էր։ Սա գիշերով եկաւ նրա մօտ ու նրան ասաց. «Ռաբբի՛, գիտենք, որ Աստծուց ես եկել որպէս վարդապետ, որովհետեւ ոչ ոք չի կարող կատարել այն նշանները, որ դու ես անում, եթէ Աստուած նրա հետ չլինի»։ Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրան. «Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ, եթէ մէկը վերստին չծնուի, չի կարող Աստծու արքայութիւնը տեսնել»։ Նիկոդեմոսը նրան ասաց. «Ինչպէ՞ս կարող է ծնուել մի մարդ, որ ծեր է. միթէ կարելի՞ է իր մօր որովայնը կրկին անգամ մտնել ու ծնուել»։ Յիսուս պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ, եթէ մէկը ջրից ու Հոգուց չծնուի, չի կարող Աստծու արքայութիւնը մտնել. որովհետեւ մարմնից ծնուածը մարմին է, իսկ Հոգուց ծնուածը՝ հոգի։ Դու մի՛ զարմացիր, որ քեզ ասացի՝ պէտք է ձեզ վերստին ծնուել. որովհետեւ քամին ուր ուզում է՝ փչում է, եւ նրա ձայնը լսում ես, բայց չգիտես որտեղից է գալիս կամ ուր է գնում. այսպէս է եւ ամէն ոք, որ Հոգուց է ծնուած»։ Նիկոդեմոսը հարցրեց նրան. «Այդ ինչպէ՞ս կարող է լինել»։ Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրան. «Դո՛ւ ես Իսրայէլի վարդապետ եւ այդ չգիտե՞ս։ Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ, խօսում ենք, ինչ որ գիտենք, եւ վկայում ենք, ինչ որ տեսել ենք, եւ մեր վկայութիւնը չէք ընդունում։ Իսկ արդ, եթէ երկրաւոր բաներ ասացի ձեզ, եւ չէք հաւատում, ապա ինչպէ՞ս պիտի հաւատաք, եթէ երկնաւոր բաներ ասեմ։ Արդ, ոչ ոք երկինք չի ելել, եթէ ոչ նա, որ իջաւ երկնքից՝ մարդու Որդին, որ երկնքից էր։ Եւ ինչպէս որ Մովսէսը անապատում բարձրացրեց օձը, այնպէս էլ մարդու Որդին պէտք է բարձրանայ, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, յաւիտենական կեանքն ընդունի. քանի որ Աստուած այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը. որովհետեւ Աստուած իր Որդուն չուղարկեց աշխարհ, որ դատապարտի աշխարհը, այլ՝ որպէսզի աշխարհը նրանով փրկուի։ Ով նրան հաւատում է, չպիտի դատապարտուի, եւ ով նրան չի հաւատում, արդէն իսկ դատապարտուած է, քանի որ Աստծու միածին Որդու անուանը չհաւատաց։ Եւ դատաստանը այսպէ՛ս իսկ է. որ լոյսը եկաւ աշխարհ, սակայն մարդիկ խաւարն աւելի սիրեցին, քան լոյսը, որովհետեւ իրենց գործեր ը չար էին. որովհետեւ, ով չարիք է գործում, ատում է լոյսը եւ չի գալիս դէպի լոյսը, որպէսզի նրա գործերը իր երեսովը չտան։ Իսկ ով կատարում է այն, ինչ ճշմարիտ է, գալիս է դէպի լոյսը, որպէսզի նրա գործերը յայտնի լինեն, թէ Աստուծով կատարուեցին»։
_Հովհաննես 3:1-21_

Առանց մեկնաբանությունների

----------


## Ճամփորդ

Ճիշտն ասած, Բյուրակն, այդ ծավալուն աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերման նպատակն ու իմաստը մի քիչ անհասկանալի է. դրանով ինչ-որ բա՞ն ես ուզում ապացուցել կամ հաստատել կամ միգուցե ժխտե՞լ։ Այդ մեջբերումդ, այնուամենայնիվ, կարիք ունի մեկնաբանության։ Իսկ մինչ այդ ցանկանում եմ մի երկու խոսք ասել քո նշած  «քրիստոնեության հիմնական համոզմունքների» մասին։
Քրիստոսը կատարյալ մարդ և կատարյալ Աստված։ Ինձ համար Քրիստոսը մարդկության Մեծ ՈՒսուցիչներից մեկն է և, իրոք, կատարյալ մարդ, բայց Նրա կատարյալ Աստված լինելը անհասկանալի ու անընդունելի է։
Նախ, Աստվածաշնչում հստակ ասված է Քրիստոսի մասին, որ նա միջնորդ է Աստծո և մարդկանց միջև. «Մեկ Աստված կա և մեկ միջնորդ՝ Աստծո և մարդկանց միջև. Հիսուս Քրիստոս»(Ա Տիմոթ. 2։5)
Երկրորդ, քանի որ Աստված ամենագետ է, այսինքն՝ ամեն ինչ գիտե, ապա Քրիստոսի խոսքը՝«Բայց այդ օրվա և ժամվա մասին ոչ ոք չգիտե. ո՛չ երկնքի հրեշտակները և ո՛չ էլ Որդին, այլ՝ միայն Հայրը»(Մատթ. 24։36)  պետք է նշանակի,  որ Ինքը Աստված չէ։
Երրորդ,հայտնի է, որ Աստված ամենազոր է, անսպառ զորություն ունի.Աստծո աներևույթ հատկությունն է՝«Նրա մշտնջենավոր զորությունը»(Հռոմ. 1։20),իսկ Քրիստոսի պարագայում՝ հայտնի է, որ ձիթենանց լեռան վրա աղոթք անելիս «երկնքից երևաց մի հրեշտակ և ուժ էր տալիս նրան. Նա տագնապի մեջ էր…»(Ղուկաս 22։42-43)։ Մի՞թե Կատարյալ Աստվածը կարիք կունենար, որ ինչ-որ մի հրեշտակ Իրեն ուժ տար։ Հետո էլ, եթե աղոթքը մարդու խոսքն ու զրույցն է Աստծո հետ, ապա ու՞մ և ինչու՞ է Քրիստոսը աղոթքով դիմում, եթե Նա Կատարյալ Աստված է։
            Կարծում եմ այսքանն էլ բավական է համոզվելու համար, որ Քրիստոսին Կատարյալ Աստված անվանելը հենց Քրիստոսի ՈՒսմունքին հակառակ է։ Տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ եկեղեցական քարոզիչների կեղծարարության վառ օրինակ է «Ոսկեփորիկ» հանրագիտարանի բացատրությունը. «Գրիգոր Տաթևացին գրում է. «Քրիստոսին Աստված ենք խոստովանում բոլոր հավատացյալներս, ըստ այն խոսքի, թե «Հայրը նրան Աստված կնքեց» (Հովհ. 6։27)»» («Ոսկեփորիկ», Ե.,«Գթություն», 1995, էջ 196)։ Իսկ ճշմարտությունն այն է, որ Կտակարանի համապատասխան տեղում գրված է.«Աստված Հայրը կնքեց նրան»։
            Համոզմունքներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ «Փրկությունը հավատով է, ոչ թե գործերով»։ Բայց չէ՞ որ ասված է.«հավատն առանց գործերի մեռած է»(Հակոբ. 2։20, նաև՝  2։26)։  Առայժմ այսքանը, մնացածն՝ ըստ արձագանքի։

----------


## Մելիք

ոնց չեք ձանձրանում.....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկսենք վերջից:



> Համոզմունքներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ «Փրկությունը հավատով է, ոչ թե գործերով»։ Բայց չէ՞ որ ասված է.«հավատն առանց գործերի մեռած է»(Հակոբ. 2։20, նաև՝ 2։26)։


Մի՞թե Հակոբոսն ասում է, թե փրկությունն առանց հավատի է: Նա պարզապես ասում է, թե հավատն առանց գործերի մեռած է: Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե փրկությունը գործերով է: Քրիստոնյան իր գործերն անում է ոչ թե փրկության համար, այլ նրա համար, որովհետև սիրում է իր Հորը, ցանկանում է, որ Նրա կամքը լինի: Եկեք կարդանք ամբողջ գլուխը:
«Եղբայրնե՛ր իմ, աչառութեամբ մի՛ պահէք մեր Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ փառքի Տիրոջ հաւատը։ Եթէ ձեր ժողովատեղին մտնի մի մարդ, որ ունենայ ոսկի մատանի եւ շքեղ զգեստներ, եւ այնտեղ մտնի նաեւ մի աղքատ՝ կեղտոտ զգեստներով, եւ դուք նայէք նրան, ով շքեղ զգեստներ ունի եւ ասէք՝ «Դու նստի՛ր այստեղ, պատուոյ տեղը», իսկ աղքատին, թէ՝ «Ոտքի՛ կանգնիր դու այդտեղ», կամ թէ՝ «Եկ նստի՛ր իմ պատուանդանի մօտ», այդ դէպքում դուք ձեր մէջ աչառութիւն արած չէ՞ք լինի եւ չար խորհուրդների դատաւորներ չէ՞ք լինի։ Լսեցէ՛ք ինձ, իմ սիրելի՛ եղբայրներ, չէ՞ որ Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի աղքատներին, որոնք հարուստ են հաւատով եւ ժառանգորդներ այն արքայութեան, որը նա խոստացաւ իրեն սիրողներին։ Իսկ դուք անարգում էք աղքատներին։ Հարուստները չե՞ն, որ հարստահարում են ձեզ. հէնց նրանք էլ ձեզ դատարան են քարշ տալիս։ Նրանք չե՞ն, որ հայհոյում են այն բարի անունը, որով կոչուած էք դուք։ Ապա եթէ կատարէք արքայական օրէնքը Սուրբ Գրքի համաձայն, թէ՝ «Պիտի սիրես քո ընկերոջը, ինչպէս ինքդ քեզ», լաւ էք անում։ Իսկ եթէ աչառութիւն էք անում, մեղք էք գործում՝ դատապարտուելով օրէնքից որպէս օրինազանցներ։ Նա, ով պահում է ամբողջ օրէնքը եւ միայն մէկ բանով սայթաքում, պարտապան կը լինի ամբողջ օրէնքին. որովհետեւ նա, ով ասաց, թէ՝ «Չպիտի սպանես», նաեւ ասաց, թէ՝ «Եւ չպիտի շնանաս», քանզի, եթէ չսպանես, բայց շնանաս, յանցաւոր կը լինես օրէնքի առաջ։ Այնպէ՛ս խօսեցէք եւ այնպէ՛ս գործեցէք, որպէս թէ ազատութեան օրէնքով էք դատուելու, քանի որ անողորմ դատաստան է լինելու նրա հանդէպ, ով ողորմած չի եղել. քանզի ողորմածութիւնը բարձրագլուխ պարծենում է դատաստանի դիմաց։ Եղբայրնե՛ր իմ, օգուտն ի՞նչ է, եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ հաւատ ունի, սակայն հաւատն արտայայտող գործեր չունենայ։ Միթէ հաւատը նրան կը կարողանա՞յ փրկել։ Եթէ մի եղբայր կամ քոյր մերկ լինեն կամ օրուայ ուտելիքի կարօտ, եւ ձեզնից մէկը նրանց ասի՝ «Գնացէ՛ք խաղաղութեամբ, տաքացէ՛ք եւ յագեցէ՛ք», եւ դուք նրանց չտաք մարմնին անհրաժեշտ բաները, ի՞նչ օգուտ է։ Նոյնպէս եւ հաւատը. եթէ նա գործեր չունի, առանձինն մեռած է։ Բայց թերեւս մէկն ասի. «Դու հաւատ ունես, իսկ ես՝ գործեր. ցո՛յց տուր ինձ քո հաւատը առանց գործերի, եւ ես քեզ ցոյց կը տամ իմ հաւատը գործերով»։ Դու հաւատում ես, որ մէկ է Աստուած. լաւ ես անում։ Դեւերն էլ են հաւատում եւ դողում։ Ո՛վ փուչ մարդ, ուզո՞ւմ ես իմանալ. հաւատը դատարկ բան է առանց գործերի։ Աբրահամը՝ մեր հայրը, չէ՞ որ գործերով արդարացաւ՝ սեղանի վրայ հանելով իր որդուն՝ Իսահակին, որպէս զոհ։ Տեսնո՞ւմ ես, որ հաւատը գործակից եղաւ նրա գործերին եւ գործերով էլ հաւատը կատարեալ դարձաւ։ Եւ կատարուեց Գրուածը, որն ասում է. «Աբրահամը հաւատաց Աստծուն, եւ այդ նրան որպէս արդարութիւն համարուեց, եւ նա Աստծուն բարեկամ կոչուեց»։ Տեսնո՞ւմ էք, որ գործերով է արդարանում մարդ եւ ոչ թէ միայն հաւատով։ Այդպէս էլ պոռնիկ Ռախաբը գործերով չարդարացա՞ւ, երբ ընդունեց լրտեսներին եւ արձակեց նրանց այլ ճանապարհով։ Ինչպէս որ մեռած է մարմինը առանց հոգու, այնպէս էլ մեռած է հաւատը առանց գործերի»։ (Հակոբոս 2)



> Նախ, Աստվածաշնչում հստակ ասված է Քրիստոսի մասին, որ նա միջնորդ է Աստծո և մարդկանց միջև. «Մեկ Աստված կա և մեկ միջնորդ՝ Աստծո և մարդկանց միջև. Հիսուս Քրիստոս»(Ա Տիմոթ. 2։5)


Քրիստոնյաները չեն էլ ժխտում, որ Հիսուսը միջնորդ է Աստծո և մարդկանց միջև: Բայց այստեղ չի ասվում, թե Հիսուսն Աստված չէ: Բայց եկեք տեսնենք, որ ասվում է, թե ՄԵԿ միջնորդ կա, այսինքն՝ մյուս կրոնական առաջնորդները միջնորդ չեն:



> Երկրորդ, քանի որ Աստված ամենագետ է, այսինքն՝ ամեն ինչ գիտե, ապա Քրիստոսի խոսքը՝«Բայց այդ օրվա և ժամվա մասին ոչ ոք չգիտե. ո՛չ երկնքի հրեշտակները և ո՛չ էլ Որդին, այլ՝ միայն Հայրը»(Մատթ. 24։36) պետք է նշանակի, որ Ինքը Աստված չէ։


Աստված Երրորդություն է: Երրորդության յուրաքանչյուր մասն իր դերն ունի:




> Երրորդ,հայտնի է, որ Աստված ամենազոր է, անսպառ զորություն ունի.Աստծո աներևույթ հատկությունն է՝«Նրա մշտնջենավոր զորությունը»(Հռոմ. 1։20),իսկ Քրիստոսի պարագայում՝ հայտնի է, որ ձիթենանց լեռան վրա աղոթք անելիս «երկնքից երևաց մի հրեշտակ և ուժ էր տալիս նրան. Նա տագնապի մեջ էր…»(Ղուկաս 22։42-43)։ Մի՞թե Կատարյալ Աստվածը կարիք կունենար, որ ինչ-որ մի հրեշտակ Իրեն ուժ տար։ Հետո էլ, եթե աղոթքը մարդու խոսքն ու զրույցն է Աստծո հետ, ապա ու՞մ և ինչու՞ է Քրիստոսը աղոթքով դիմում, եթե Նա Կատարյալ Աստված է։


Այստեղ մատնացույց է արվում Հիսուսի մարդկային էությունը: Չէ՞ որ Նա նաև Կատարյալ մարդ է և ունի մարդուն բնորոշ բոլոր հատկանիշները:

Իսկ հիմա ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ Հիսուսն Աստված է:

«Սկզբից էր Բանը, եւ Բանը Աստծու մօտ էր, եւ Բանը Աստուած էր... Եւ Բանը մարմին եղաւ ու բնակուեց մեր մէջ, եւ տեսանք նրա փառքը, նման այն փառքի, որ Հայրն է տալիս Միածնին՝ լի շնորհով ու ճշմարտութեամբ»։ (Հովհ. 1:1… 1:14)
Տեսնում ենք, որ Բանն Աստված էր և որ Բանը մարմին եղավ: Մեկ այլ թարգմանության մեջ նույնիկ «մարմին» բառի փոխարեն «մարդ» է գրված: Համենայնդեպս, հուսով եմ, որ պարզ է, որ մարմինը հենց Հիսուսն է, և Բանը մարմին եղավ, իսկ Բանն Աստված էր:

«Յիսուս պատասխանեց նրանց եւ ասաց. «Ձեզ ասացի, եւ ինձ չէք հաւատում. այն գործերը, որ ես անում եմ իմ Հօր անունով, դրանք վկայում են իմ մասին։ Բայց դուք չէք հաւատում, որովհետեւ իմ ոչխարներից չէք. իմ ոչխարներն իմ ձայնը լսում են, եւ ես ճանաչում եմ նրանց. եւ նրանք գալու են իմ յետեւից. եւ ես նրանց կը տամ յաւիտենական կեանք. եւ նրանք չեն կորչի յաւիտեան. եւ ոչ ոք նրանց իմ ձեռքից չի յափշտակի։ Իմ Հայրը, որ նրանց ինձ տուեց, ամենքից մեծ է. եւ իմ Հօր ձեռքից ոչ ոք չի կարող ոչինչ յափշտակել։ *Ես եւ իմ Հայրը մի ենք*»։ (Հովհ. 10:25-30)

«*Աստված* իր հրեշտակների մասին խոսելիս ասում է…
Մինչդեռ *Որդուն* ասում է.
«Քո աթոռը, ո՛վ *Աստված*, հավիտենական է.
արդարությամբ ես իշխում թագավորությանդ վրա»:





> Ճիշտն ասած, Բյուրակն, այդ ծավալուն աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերման նպատակն ու իմաստը մի քիչ անհասկանալի է. դրանով ինչ-որ բա՞ն ես ուզում ապացուցել կամ հաստատել կամ միգուցե ժխտե՞լ։


Որևէ բան չեմ փորձել: Այդ պահին Սուրբ Հոգով լցված էի, գրեցի: Իսկ մեկնաբանությունները թող Աստված ձեզ համար անի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Աստված իր հրեշտակների մասին խոսելիս ասում է…
> Մինչդեռ Որդուն ասում է.
> «Քո աթոռը, ո՛վ Աստված, հավիտենական է.
> արդարությամբ ես իշխում թագավորությանդ վրա»:


Մոռացել էի տեղը նշել: Հիմա կուղղեմ սխալս. Եբր. 1:7…8

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց դու քրիստոնեությունը ո՞նց ես հավասարեցնում Եհովայի Վկաներ շարժման հետ, քրիսոնեությունը իրա ժամանակի մյուս բոլոր ուսմունքների ու մանավանդ հեթանոսության նկատմամբ մի ամբողջ գլուխ բարձր էր կանգնած թե որպես կրոնամշակութային երևույթ, թե որպես բարոյագիտական համակարգ: Քրիստոնեության տարածումը քայլ էր դեպի առաջ, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաների տարածումը էսօր  իսկական մշակութային ու բարոյական դեգրադացիայա:


Իսկ դու ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես եզրակացնում, որ քրիստոնեությունը իր ժամանակի մյուս բոլոր ուսմունքներից «մի ամբողջ գլուխ բարձր էր կանգնած թե որպես կրոնամշակութային երևույթ, թե որպես բարոյագիտական համակարգ»։ Դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ այնքան լավ ես ծանոթ մյուս բոլոր կրոններին, որ կարողանաս ես նման հայտարարություն անել։ Եվ եթե այո, ապա կխնդրեի, որ ավելի կոնկրետ նշեիր, թե հատկապես ինչո՛վ է քրիստոնեությունը բարձր։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...քրիստոնեությունը հենց այդ նույն որսորդության միջոցով է տարածվել ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ։ (Ի տարբերություն Իսլամի, որը տարածվել է սրի միջոցով։)


Կներես, բայց կոնկրետ Հայաստանում քրիստոնեությունը հենց *սրով* է տարածվել։

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> Artgeo-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> ԵՎ ո՞րն է ճիշտ կրոնը 
> 
> 
> Այս հարցը հիշեցնում է Պիղատոսի հայտնի հարցը՝
> *Պիղատոսը նրան ասաց. «Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը»։*
> _Հովհաննես 18:38_
> ...


 Քրիստոսի այս հանրահայտ խոսքի իմաստը հասկանալու համար հիշենք Աստվածաշնչյան մի քանի ճշմարտություններ։
 «Չգիտե՞ք, որ Աստծո տաճար եք դուք, և Աստծո Հոգին է բնակվում ձեր մեջ» (Ա. Կորնթ. 3:16)։
«Ճշմարտության Հոգին… դուք ճանաչում եք նրան, որովհետև ձեզ մոտ պիտի բնակվի և ձեր մեջ պիտի լինի… Այն օրը դուք պիտի իմանաք, որ ես իմ Հոր մեջ եմ, և դուք՝ իմ մեջ. ու ես՝ ձեր մեջ» (Հովհ. 14։17…20)։
Միավորելով այս մտքերը՝ պարզ է դառնում, որ մարդու հոգևոր զարգացման ճանապարհն ընկած է հենց մարդու մեջ, քանզի Աստծո Հոգին է բնակվում մարդու մեջ։ Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, որը գիտե այս ճշմարտությունը և իր կյանքն ապրում է խոսքն ու գործը ներդաշնակելով, կարող է վստահաբար կրկնել Քրիստոսին, ասելով՝ «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը և Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը»։
Այսպիսով, սա է Քրիստոսի «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը…» խոսքի իմաստը, և պետք չէ այն ընկալել որպես այլ կրոնների ժխտում։ Այդ նույն ճշմարտությունն ընկած է յուրաքանչյուր կրոնի հիմքում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ներեցե՛ք, Հիսուսը մեր մեջ է, ոչ թե մենք ենք Հիսուսը: Այսինքն, կարող ենք կրկնել. «Ճշմարտությունն իմ մեջ է, իմ մեջ է ճանապարհը»:

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է։


 Յուրաքանչյուր երեխայի համար, քանի դեռ նա երեխա է, աշխարհի ամենալավ մայրն իր մայրն է։ Երբ մեծանում ու հասունանում է, նա հասկանում է, որ աշխարհում ուրիշ լավ մայրեր էլ կան, ինչպես նաև՝ վատ մայրեր։ 
Նմանապես, յուրաքանչյուր կրոնի հետևորդի համար աշխարհի ամենալավ ու ամենաճիշտ կրոնն իր իմացածն ու ընտրածն է, և միակ ճշմարիտ Աստվածն էլ իր կրոնի Աստվածն է։
Ընդհանրապես, մարդու համար ճշմարտության չափանիշը մարդու սեփական գիտակցությունն է։ Այլ չափանիշ չկա։ Մարդու գիտակցության համար գոյություն ունի միայն այն, ինչը գիտակցվում է։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով՝ շատ կարևոր է դառնում այն (գիտակցությունը) ընդլայնելը, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի ընդգրկել հնարավորինս շատ երևույթներ և ավելի մեծ ճշմարտություններ։ 
Մեզ համար ճշմարտություն է նաև այն, որ XIX դարի երկրորդ կեսին մարդկության մի որոշ մասը, մարդկության Մեծ Ուսուցիչների միջոցով, իմացավ, որ բոլոր մեծ կրոնները և ուսմունքները մի աղբյուրից են տրվել, իրար չեն հակասում, միմյանց շարունակում են և լրացնում։ 
Ճշմարիտ ու ազնիվ քրիստոնյան գիտե, որ Քրիստոսը չի ժխտել Իրենից առաջ գոյություն ունեցած որևէ կրոն։ Հիշենք Նրա խոսքը. «_Մի՛ կարծեք, թե Օրենքը կամ մարգարեներին ջնջելու եկա. չեկա ջնջելու, այլ՝ լրացնելու_»(Մատթ. 5։17)։
Նա նաև Իր տվածը չի սահմանափակել և այն չի համար վերջնական ու ամբողջական ճշմարտություն, որից բացի էլ ճշմարտություն չկա։ Հիշենք. «_Դեռ շատ բաներ ունեմ ձեզ ասելու, բայց այժմ չեք կարող տանել…_»(Հովհ. 16։12)։ Այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ Քրիստոսի աշակերտները դեռ պատրաստ չէին ավել բարձր ճշմարտություններ ընկալելու։
Ճշմարտությունը ոչ մի կրոնի մենաշնորհը չէ։ Բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչներն էլ իմացել են ճշմարտությունը, բայց տվել են այնքան, որքան որ կարելի էր և կարող էր ընկալել մարդկությունը իր զարգացման տվյալ էվոլուցիոն փուլում։ Ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի։ Այժմ ժամանակն է հասկանալու, որ բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչները Եղբայրներ են, Նրանք բոլորն էլ կոչվել և կոչվում են աշխարհի փրկիչներ։ Նրանք հայտնվում են այն ժամանակ, երբ Երկրի վրա հաստատվում է անարդարությունն ու անօրենությունը։
Քրիստոսը, որպես Աստծո մարմնավորում, մարդկության պատմության մեջ ոչ առաջինն էր, ոչ էլ վերջինը։ Քրիստոսի ծննդից դեռ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ է Կրիշնան ասել. 
_«Ամեն անգամ, երբ նվազում է արդարությունը,
Եվ անօրինությունն է իշխում, այն ժամանակ ինձ ստեղծում եմ Ես,
Արդարներին փրկելու համար, չարագործներին կործանելու համար,
 Եվ արդարության հաստատման համար ծնվում եմ Ես դարեդար»։_ 
(Բհագավադգիտա, Գլ. IV:7-8)

Բոլոր կրոններն ու ուսմունքները, որոնք տրվել են Մեծ Ուսուցիչների կողմից, ճշմարիտ են եղել մարդկանց փոխանցելու ժամանակ, բայց հետագայում հենց մարդկանց կողմից էլ աղավաղվել են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես փոքրուց աթեիստ եմ եղել: Երբ մեծացել եմ, սկսել եմ որոնել Աստծուն: Երբ մի քիչ էլ եմ մեծացել, հասկացել եմ, որ բոլոր կրոններն ըստ էության նույնն են: Իսկ երբ մի օր կանգնեցի Աստծո առաջ ու խնդրեցի, որ ինձ ճշմարտությունը ցույց տա, Նա ինձ քրիստոնեությունը ցույց տվեց:

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> Ներեցե՛ք, Հիսուսը մեր մեջ է, ոչ թե մենք ենք Հիսուսը: Այսինքն, կարող ենք կրկնել. «Ճշմարտությունն իմ մեջ է, իմ մեջ է ճանապարհը»:


Իմ խոսքում ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե «մենք ենք Հիսուսը» և  իմ որևէ ասածից նման բան չի հետևում։
Եթե մարդու մտքերն ու խոսքերը Աստծուց են, և դրանք մարդն իրականացնում է իր գործերում, այսինքն՝ իրենից ներկայացնում է այն, ինչ հաստատում է խոսքերով, ապա մարդն իրենից ճշմարտությունն է ներկայացնում։ Եվ կարող է ասել. «Ես եմ ճշմարտությունը…»։ Դա է ճշմարիտ կյանքը և դա է հոգևոր զարգացման ճանապարհը։

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> Ես փոքրուց աթեիստ եմ եղել: Երբ մեծացել եմ, սկսել եմ որոնել Աստծուն: Երբ մի քիչ էլ եմ մեծացել, հասկացել եմ, որ բոլոր կրոններն ըստ էության նույնն են: Իսկ երբ մի օր կանգնեցի Աստծո առաջ ու խնդրեցի, որ ինձ ճշմարտությունը ցույց տա, Նա ինձ քրիստոնեությունը ցույց տվեց:


 Այսինքն՝ Աստված քեզ տվեց այնքան, ինչքան կարող էիր ընկալել ու տանել։ Նորից հիշենք Քրիստոսի խոսքը. 
«_Դեռ շատ բաներ ունեմ ձեզ ասելու, բայց այժմ չեք կարող տանել…_» (Հովհ. 16։12)։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՛չ, Աստված ինձ տվեց դրա շարունակությունը. «Բայց երբ գա ինքը՝ Սուրբ Հոգին, որ ճշմարտությունն է հայտնում, նա՛ կառաջնորդի ձեզ դեպի ամբողջական ճշմարտություն, որովհետև ինքն իրենից չի խոսի, այլ ինչ որ լսի, այն կասի ձեզ և կպատմի գալիք բաների մասին»:
Սուրբ Հոգին հետ է  :Smile: 
Իմ խոսքում ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե «մենք ենք Հիսուսը» և իմ որևէ ասածից նման բան չի հետևում։



> Եթե մարդու մտքերն ու խոսքերը Աստծուց են, և դրանք մարդն իրականացնում է իր գործերում, այսինքն՝ իրենից ներկայացնում է այն, ինչ հաստատում է խոսքերով, ապա մարդն իրենից ճշմարտությունն է ներկայացնում։ Եվ կարող է ասել. «Ես եմ ճշմարտությունը…»։ Դա է ճշմարիտ կյանքը և դա է հոգևոր զարգացման ճանապարհը։


Չէ՛, նորից համաձայն չեմ: Այդ ամենն անելով՝ մարդը կարող է ասել «Ճշմարտությունն իմ մեջ է» և ցույց տալ Հիսուսին, բայց մարդն ինքե չի կարող ճշմարտությունը լինել, քանզի ճշմարտությունը Հիսուսն է, իսկ Հիսուսը մեր մեջ է: Դուք պարզապես մեկնաբանում եք ինչպես ուզում եք, մինչդեռ տրամաբանորեն Հիսուսը ճշմարտությունն է, Հիսուսը մեր մեջ է, մենք՝ Նրա մեջ, հետևաբար մենք ճշմարտության մեջ ենք, ճշմարտությունը՝ մեր մեջ:



> «Մի՛ կարծեք, թե Օրենքը կամ մարգարեներին ջնջելու եկա. չեկա ջնջելու, այլ՝ լրացնելու»(Մատթ. 5։17)։


Հա՛, սրա մասին մոռացել էի: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Օրենքն ու մարգարեները Հին կտակարանն են կազմում, ոչ թե ուրիշ կրոններ:

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> Արշակ իմ նախորդ գրության մեջ նաև քո գրածի պատասխանը կա։ Այո դու ճիշտ ես, Աստված ուզում եմ որ մենք կատարյալ լինենք։ Բայց նա նաև ասում է որ «Մարդկանց համար այդ անկարելի է, բայց Աստծու համար ամէն ինչ կարելի է»։ Այսինքն առանց Աստծո օգնության մենք չենք կարող կատարյալ լինել, և հետևաբար չենք կարող փրկվել։


Ճիշտ է, առանց Աստծո օգնության մենք չենք կարող կատարյալ լինել։ Մարդն ո՞վ է, որ կարողանա, եթե Քրիստոսն Ի՛նքը առանց Աստծո ոչինչ չի կարող անել. «Ես ինքս ինձնից ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող…» (Հովհ. 5։30)։ Կամ «Ես ինքս ինձնից չխոսեցի, այլ Հայրը, որ ինձ ուղարկեց, Նա՛ ինձ պատվիրեց, թե ի՛նչ պիտի ասեմ և ի՛նչ պիտի խոսեմ...» (Հովհ. 13։49), կամ «Իմ ուսուցումը իմը չէ, այլ նրանը, ով ինձ ուղարկեց» (Հովհ. 7։16)։ Իսկ մեկ այլ դեպքում Նա ասել է. «Այն խոսքերը, որ ես ասում եմ ձեզ, ինքս ինձնից չեմ խոսում, այլ հայրը, որ բնակվում է իմ մեջ, նա՛ է անում գործերը։ Հավատացե՛ք ինձ, որ ես Հոր մեջ եմ, և Հայրը՝ իմ մեջ... Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, թե ով հավատում է ինձ, ինքն էլ կանի այն գործերը, որ ես եմ անում, և դրանցից ավելի մեծերը կանի...» (Հովհ. 14։10-12)։

Ուրեմն ամբողջ գաղտնիքը Քրիստոսին հավատալու և, իհարկե, Նրա խոսքերը հասկանալու մեջ է։ Նաև ասվել է. «Չգիտե՞ք, որ Աստծո տաճար եք դուք, և Աստծո Հոգին է բնակվում ձեր մեջ» (Ա Կորնթ. 3։16)։

Բերված տողերը հասկանալու և Քրիստոսին հավատալու դեպքում կհասկանանք նաև, որ մարդու հնարավորություններն անսահման են, և նա կարող է և պարտավոր է իր մեջ բնակվող Աստծո Հոգու օգնությամբ ձգտել Կատարյալին...

Էլ ի՞նչ օգնություն եք սպասում Աստծուց։

----------


## HardRock

Սենց մի հարց: Ոնց ե՞ք նայում այն բանին, որ եկեղեցիների, հատկապես կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների, ներքին հարդարանքի մեջ մեծ տեղ է գրավում ոսկին ու թանկարժեք քարերը: Չէ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը սենց մի միտք էր արտահայտել. "հարուստը ավելի դժվարությամբ կընկնի դրախտ, քան ուղտը կանցնի ասեղի անցքով ": Եվ հետո, հենց ինքը Հիսուս Քիրստոսը կավե բաժակից էր օգտվում: Ինչի՞ համար է եկեղեցին այդքան հարստություն դիզում: Ինձ թվում է սրանից շատ մարդիկ կարող են հիասթափվել: Այսինքն հիասթափվել եկեղեցուց այլ ոչ թե կրոնից:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Սենց մի հարց: Ոնց ե՞ք նայում այն բանին, որ եկեղեցիների, հատկապես կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների, ներքին հարդարանքի մեջ մեծ տեղ է գրավում ոսկին ու թանկարժեք քարերը: Չէ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը սենց մի միտք էր արտահայտել. "հարուստը ավելի դժվարությամբ կընկնի դրախտ, քան ուղտը կանցնի ասեղի անցքով ": Եվ հետո, հենց ինքը Հիսուս Քիրստոսը կավե բաժակից էր օգտվում: Ինչի՞ համար է եկեղեցին այդքան հարստություն դիզում: Ինձ թվում է սրանից շատ մարդիկ կարող են հիասթափվել: Այսինքն հիասթափվել եկեղեցուց այլ ոչ թե կրոնից:


Ընդհանրապես եկեղեցու դերը ի սկզբանե եղել է ժողովրդի հավաըքի ուժը բարձր պահելը ու քրիստոնեական կրոնի քարոզումը…
Բայց ինչի՞ է վերածվել եկեղեցին այսօր: Եթե խաչը համբուրելուց տերտերին 1000 դրամ չտաս հետեվիցդ ինչ ասես կասի, եթե կնունքին տերտերին փող չտաս , կնքելուց հետո մի 6 տակ էլ կանիծի :Angry2:  

Ու հետո ժողովրդի մեծ մասը անկախ իրենցից սկսել են պաշտել ոչ թե աստծուն, այլ եկեղեցին ու տերտերը :Think:   Աստված ասել է «Մի ստեղծեք կռքեր ձեզ  համար ու մի պաշտեք կռքերի»...իսկ մարդիկ եկեղեցին ակամայից կուռք են սարքել :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համաձայն եմ Harganq_U_Pativ-ի հետ: Կավելացնեմ, որ մարդիկ շատ ուրիշ բաներ էլ են կուռք սարքել, ինչպիսին են սրբապատկերները, հենց թեկուզ խաչը: Շատերը խաչ կրում են առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում: Ես դեմ չեմ խաչ կրելուն, բայց շատ կարևոր է, թե ինչու ես կրում:
Ոմանք էլ քրիստոնեությունը անհեթեթություն են համարում, բայց, ասենք, մեծ հաճույքով հավատում են «բաժակ նայողներին»:

----------


## HardRock

Իմ ասածը այն է, որ եկել է հին դարերից: Ինչու են եկեղեցիները այդպես ոսկեզոծում, հատկապես դա վերաբերվում է կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներին, չնայած կարծում եմ մերոնքել իրենց կարեցածի չափով են անում, իմաստը, ես լրիվ դեմ եմ: Աստծո տունը պետք է մաքուր, սիրուն, բայց ոչ թե հարուստ լինի: Չէ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էլ ծնվեց հասարակ արհեստավորի ընտանիքում`գոմում, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մի հարուստի ընտանիքում` դղյակում: Դա իմ կարծիքն է և ես կուզեի ձեր կարծիքներն և մեկնաբանությունները լսեի:
Եվ մի բան: Ես ապրում եմ ՀԱԹ-ում ու ամեն անգամ երբ անցնում եմ Ավետարանչական "եկեղեցու" մոտով մի քիչ վրդովում եմ տեղի մասսայից: Ջահելները հագնվում են ոնցոր դիսկոտեկա գնալիս լինեն: Ես դեմ չեմ կարճ հագնելուն, բայց երևի թե նմանատիպ տեղերում պետք է մի քիչ համեստ, ու զուսպ լինել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, եկեղեցին դարեր շարունակ շատ սխալներ է թույլ տվել: Անձամբ ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչու են ժամանակին օսկեզօծել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները: Այդ հարցերը կարելի է կաթոլիկներին տալ:
Ի դեպ, չեմ կարծում, թե պետք է եկեղեցիներն Աստծո տուն անվանել: Կարծեմ Աստվածաշնչում դրա մասին ոչ մի բառ չկա: Ավելին, այնտեղ «եկեղեցի» ասելով ոչ թե շինություն են հասկանում, այլ քրիստոնյաների հավաք:
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ավետարանական եկեղեցու երիտասարդությանը, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ, որ մարդը եկեղեցի գնալիս իր առօրյա հագուստը թողնի ու գնա, նա պետք է լինի ճիշտ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կյանքում է: Իսկ թե ինչպես է մարդը հագնվում, դա արդեն իր գործն է: Միայն մի փոքրիկ նրբություն կա. պետք չէ, որ քո հագուստով գայթակղես, շեղես մյուսների ուշադրությունը:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իմ ասածը այն է, որ եկել է հին դարերից: Ինչու են եկեղեցիները այդպես ոսկեզոծում, հատկապես դա վերաբերվում է կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներին, չնայած կարծում եմ մերոնքել իրենց կարեցածի չափով են անում, իմաստը, ես լրիվ դեմ եմ: Աստծո տունը պետք է մաքուր, սիրուն, բայց ոչ թե հարուստ լինի: Չէ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էլ ծնվեց հասարակ արհեստավորի ընտանիքում`գոմում, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մի հարուստի ընտանիքում` դղյակում: Դա իմ կարծիքն է և ես կուզեի ձեր կարծիքներն և մեկնաբանությունները լսեի:
> Եվ մի բան: Ես ապրում եմ ՀԱԹ-ում ու ամեն անգամ երբ անցնում եմ Ավետարանչական "եկեղեցու" մոտով մի քիչ վրդովում եմ տեղի մասսայից: Ջահելները հագնվում են ոնցոր դիսկոտեկա գնալիս լինեն: Ես դեմ չեմ կարճ հագնելուն, բայց երևի թե նմանատիպ տեղերում պետք է մի քիչ համեստ, ու զուսպ լինել:


Վերջի ասածդ ուղակի ծեծված թեմա է: Էդ հարցի լուծումը կախվածա հենց մասսաից, պետք է  ստիպել որ գիտակցեն......
Ինչ վերաբերվում է զարդարելուն, ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ պատմությունից, դա համարվում է զոհաբերություն, ու միաժամանակ խորհրդանշում է երկնային կյանքի հարստությունը....բայց իհարկե մեր օրերում հեչ էլ այդպես չի դիտվում, և ուղղակի ավելորդություն է…

----------


## John

Ես ոչ մի կրոն չեմ դավանում, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով դա ժամանակի իզուր վատնում է…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է զարդարելուն, ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ պատմությունից, դա համարվում է զոհաբերություն, ու միաժամանակ խորհրդանշում է երկնային կյանքի հարստությունը....


Միայն մի բան գիտեմ. ավելորդ զոհաբերությունների կարիք չկա, քանզի ամենամեծ սոհն արդեն մատուցվել է: 
Կա նաև «տասանորդ» հասկացությունը, բայց այն Աստծո համար է, ոչ թե եկեղեցու, չնայած էս պահերը լավ չգիտեմ, պետք է ուսումնասիրել  :Think:  
Կամ էլ կաթոլիկները «երկնքում հարստություն դիզել» արտահայտությունը բառացի են հասկացել  :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Քրիստոնեության մասին ոչինչ  չեմ կարող ասել, իսկ մնացած կրոնները, այսինքն մեծ մասը, ոչ թե կրոն են այլ գաղափարախոսություն, ու լիքը ճիշտ գաղափարներ են արտահայտում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Վերջերս բուդիզմ էի ուսումնասիրում: Բազմաթիվ ճիշտ գաղափարներ կային, կային նաև այնպիսիք, որոնք շատ հետաքրքիր էին, բայց դրանց հետ բոլորովին համաձայն չէի, կային նաև անհեթեթ, անընդունելի գաղափարներ:
Մահմեդականությունը դեռ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում:
Ինչ վերաբերում է քրիստոնեությանը, այն ոչ թե կրոն է, այլ Բարի Լուր:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Վերջերս բուդիզմ էի ուսումնասիրում: Բազմաթիվ ճիշտ գաղափարներ կային, կային նաև այնպիսիք, որոնք շատ հետաքրքիր էին, բայց դրանց հետ բոլորովին համաձայն չէի, կային նաև անհեթեթ, անընդունելի գաղափարներ:
> Մահմեդականությունը դեռ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է քրիստոնեությանը, այն ոչ թե կրոն է, այլ Բարի Լուր:


Իմ կարծիքով  շատ օգտակար բաներ կան կոնֆուցիականության մեջ, որի հիմնական գաղափարախոսություններից մեկն է «Առողջ մարմնում առողջ հոգի»մի պոքր այլ ձևակերպումով իհարկե:
Քրիստոնեության մասին կրկնում եմ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել: Ի դեպ տպավորություն չստեղծվի ,որ ես կրոնամոլ եմ...ուղղակի հետաքրքրասիրությունա:

----------


## HardRock

> Ի դեպ, չեմ կարծում, թե պետք է եկեղեցիներն Աստծո տուն անվանել: Կարծեմ Աստվածաշնչում դրա մասին ոչ մի բառ չկա:


Չէ ոնց, չես հիշում այն հատվածը երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը եկեղեցի է մտնում, ասենք այն ժամանակ դա տաճար էր կոչվում ու ջարդուփշուր անելուց հետո ասում է. "այս ինչ եք անում, սա աստծո տունն է իսկ դուք շուկա եք սարքել":

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ ոնց, չես հիշում այն հատվածը երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը եկեղեցի է մտնում, ասենք այն ժամանակ դա տաճար էր կոչվում ու ջարդուփշուր անելուց հետո ասում է. "այս ինչ եք անում, սա աստծո տունն է իսկ դուք շուկա եք սարքել":


Այո՛, մինչև Հիսուսի հարությունն այդպես էր: Բայց դրանից հետո «մեր մարմինը Սուրբ Հոգու տաճար է», մարդու ստեղծած տաճարներն էլ պետք չեն:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մալադեց!!!!
Սպառիչ պատասխան է… :Ok:  
Ավելի խորանալու կարիք ինձ թվում է չի լինի:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աստծո տանը...................կամ կաթոլիկների 

```
երկնքում հարստություն դիզելուն
```

............ :Think:  իրոք մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Բավական սխալ հասկացություններ են...
Ու ընդահանրապես, մարդը իմ կարծիքով պիտի լինի ոչ թե աստվածապաշտ այլ աստվածավախ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ընդահանրապես, մարդը իմ կարծիքով պիտի լինի ոչ թե աստվածապաշտ այլ աստվածավախ...


Չէ՛, պետք է աստվածապաշտ լինի, ոչ թե ուրիշ բաներ (ասենք, հենց թեկուզ եկեղեցիներ) պաշտող:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ընդահանրապես, մարդը իմ կարծիքով պիտի լինի ոչ թե աստվածապաշտ այլ աստվածավախ...


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, մարդը ոչմիբանա*վախ* էլ չպիտի լինի, պետք է աստվածա*սեր* լինի կամ, ինչպես Բյուրն ասեց, աստվածա*պաշտ*։ Չնայած *սեր* բառն ինձ որոշակիորեն ավելի է դուր գալիս։  :Wink:  

Բայց աստվածավախ բառի մասին մենք արդեն խոսել ենք այստեղ։

----------


## emo

Բարև:
Ես նոր մասնակից եմ ես ակումբին, նաև «Կրոններ, միջկրոնական փոխհարաբերություններ» թեմային:Չեմ կարող բոլոր գրածները կարդալ,դրա համար եթե կասեմ կամ կհարցնեմ այնպիսի բաներ.որոնց մասին արդեն խոսել էք,խնդրում եմ տեղյակ պահեք:Շնորակալ եմ:
Ոնց հասկացա խոսում էնք կրոնի ու Աստծուն հավատալու մասին, լավ
Մի հարց ունեմ   Բյուրակն   ին
Կասես անվանտ նևրքեվում ինչիա գրած Աստծո զավակ ?

----------


## emo

Մի հատել չէիք ասի ինչ նկատի ունեք ասելով Աստվածավախ ?
Որ Աստծու անունը տան կամ հիշես Աստղծուն վատանաս, սիրտտ կանգնի?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստծուց պետք է վախենալ այնքանով, ինչքանով քեզնից հզորից ես վախենում: Բայց դևերն էլ են վախենում Աստծուց: Նրանց վախն ուրիշ է, սիրուց չէ, հակառակվելուց է:
emo> որովհետև ես Աստծո զավակ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## emo

> Աստծուց պետք է վախենալ այնքանով, ինչքանով քեզնից հզորից ես վախենում: Բայց դևերն էլ են վախենում Աստծուց: Նրանց վախն ուրիշ է, սիրուց չէ, հակառակվելուց է:
> emo> որովհետև ես Աստծո զավակ եմ


Իմաստության սկիզբը Աստծու երկյուղնե(Առակներ),իսկ դա  նշանակումա պահել Աստծո օրենքները,մենակ 10 ը չէ:Դրանով կապացուցես որ Աստծուց երկյուղ ունես ու կդառնաս իմաստուն մարդ:Իսկ սիրելը մտնումա ետ օրենքների մեջ,Սիրեք Միմյանց:
Աստծուց երկյուղ ունեցողը նաև Աստվածասերա:

«emo> որովհետև ես Աստծո զավակ եմ » - ինչէս հասկանում Աստծո զավակ ասելով, ուղակի բառեր? Չես կարծում Աստծո զավակ լինելու համար շատ շատ արժանիքներ(համապատասխան բառ չի) պետքա ունենաս,մեծ պարտավորություն չէս վեկալե?
Ինքտ ես համարում քեզ Աստծո զավակ? մի բանել, դու գիտես են առակը որ  Մաքսավորն ու սովորական գյուղացին մտնում են աղօթեոլու?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմաստության սկիզբը Աստծու երկյուղնե(Առակներ),իսկ դա նշանակումա պահել Աստծո օրենքները,մենակ 10 ը չէ:Դրանով կապացուցես որ Աստծուց երկյուղ ունես ու կդառնաս իմաստուն մարդ:Իսկ սիրելը մտնումա ետ օրենքների մեջ,Սիրեք Միմյանց:
> Աստծուց երկյուղ ունեցողը նաև Աստվածասերա:


Պատվիրանների մասին առանձին թեմա կա, բայց այստեղ էլ մի երկու բառով կասեմ: Այդ բոլոր տասը հենց սիրուց են բխում: Հիսուսը միայն երկու պատվիրան է տալիս, որոնք ներառում են այդ տասը:



> ինչէս հասկանում Աստծո զավակ ասելով, ուղակի բառեր? Չես կարծում Աստծո զավակ լինելու համար շատ շատ արժանիքներ(համապատասխան բառ չի) պետքա ունենաս,մեծ պարտավորություն չէս վեկալե?
> Ինքտ ես համարում քեզ Աստծո զավակ? մի բանել, դու գիտես են առակը որ Մաքսավորն ու սովորական գյուղացին մտնում են աղօթեոլու?


Աստծո զավակ լինել նշանակում է Աստծո ընտանիքի անդամ լինել, իսկ այդ ընտանիքի անդամ դառնում են հավատալով ու ընդունելով Հիսուսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Ես այդ արել եմ, ես հիմա Աստծո ընտանիքից եմ: Այո՛, մեծ պարտավորություն է դա, բայց նաև քաղցր է: Հիսուսն ասում է. «Իմ բեռը թեթև է, իմ լուծը՝ քաղցր»: 
Իսկ առակը գիտեմ: Բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի ինձ հետ: Ես ուրիշին չեմ դատում:

----------


## emo

> Պատվիրանների մասին առանձին թեմա կա, բայց այստեղ էլ մի երկու բառով կասեմ: Այդ բոլոր տասը հենց սիրուց են բխում: Հիսուսը միայն երկու պատվիրան է տալիս, որոնք ներառում են այդ տասը:
> 
> Աստծո զավակ լինել նշանակում է Աստծո ընտանիքի անդամ լինել, իսկ այդ ընտանիքի անդամ դառնում են հավատալով ու ընդունելով Հիսուսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Ես այդ արել եմ, ես հիմա Աստծո ընտանիքից եմ: Այո՛, մեծ պարտավորություն է դա, բայց նաև քաղցր է: Հիսուսն ասում է. «Իմ բեռը թեթև է, իմ լուծը՝ քաղցր»: 
> Իսկ առակը գիտեմ: Բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի ինձ հետ: Ես ուրիշին չեմ դատում։


Ոնց հասկացա սերտ կատարյալա,ու չես դատում ոչ մեկին,մտքովել նույնես,քանզի միտքնա կարևոր:Շատ լավ շատ ուրախ եմ քո համար:
Դե լսի: Վորպեսզի դու մտնես Աստծու ընտանիք դու ամբօղջ մեղքերիցտ ազատված պետքա լինես,որտեվ ընդեղ մտնումա մենակ կատարեալ մարդը, դու կատարյալ չես,դու ուզում ես մտնել,բայց կմտնես են ժամանակ,երբ Աստված ների մեղքերտ,իսկ թե երբ կների ետ ոուրիշ հարցա
 Աստվածաշնչում ես ամենը գրածա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց հասկացա սերտ կատարյալա,ու չես դատում ոչ մեկին,մտքովել նույնես,քանզի միտքնա կարևոր:Շատ լավ շատ ուրախ եմ քո համար:


Չէ՛, ցավոք, կատարյալ չի:



> Դե լսի: Վորպեսզի դու մտնես Աստծու ընտանիք դու ամբօղջ մեղքերիցտ ազատված պետքա լինես,որտեվ ընդեղ մտնումա մենակ կատարեալ մարդը, դու կատարյալ չես,դու ուզում ես մտնել,բայց կմտնես են ժամանակ,երբ Աստված ների մեղքրտ,իսկ թե երբ կների ետ ոուրիշ հարցա:Աստվածաշնչում ես ամենը գրածա


Աստված իմ մեղքերը ներել է, որովհետև ես ընդունել եմ Հիսուսին: Հիսուսի արյունն իմ մեղքերի համար է թափվել:
Հ.Գ. կներես, բայց չեմ դիմանում, պիտի էս հարցը տամ: Դու Եհովայի վկա՞ ես:

----------


## emo

> Չէ՛, ցավոք, կատարյալ չի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. կներես, բայց չեմ դիմանում, պիտի էս հարցը տամ: Դու Եհովայի վկա՞ ես:


Չէ ես Եհովայի վկա չեմ, ասեմ ոչել եկեղեցի եմ գնում:

Բայց ինչի տենց մտածեցիր?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ ես Եհովայի վկա չեմ, ասեմ ոչել եկեղեցի եմ գնում:
> 
> Բայց ինչի տենց մտածեցիր?


Որովհետև Եհովայի վկաները չեն ընդունում, որ փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով: Չնայած շատ ուրիշ կրոնական ուղղություններ էլ են այդպես մտածում, բայց հիմա ամենատարածվածը Եհովայի վկաներն են:

----------


## emo

> Որովհետև Եհովայի վկաները չեն ընդունում, որ փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով: Չնայած շատ ուրիշ կրոնական ուղղություններ էլ են այդպես մտածում, բայց հիմա ամենատարածվածը Եհովայի վկաներն են:


Չե ես կարդում եմ Աստվածաշունչը,ինչ հասկանում եմ  դրա մասին եմ խոսում: 
Բայց լսում եմ շատ հասկացողների:

«փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով:» սրա մասին չեմ մտածե,չեմ կարա ինչ որ բան ասեմ,արագ մտածելով չես պատասխանի:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ժողովուրդ  լրիվ շեղվել եք թեմայից... :Smile:  Չեղավ սենց :Think:  
Վախենալու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարա, ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իրա համար պիտի իմանա որ վերև աստված կա :Angry2:  էսքան բան...խորացել եք.....
Ես ոչ ուժեղ հավատացող եմ ոչ էլ աթեիստ եմ...Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում կրոն հասկացությունը :Angry2:  իմ համար մարդկային օրենքներից վերև օրենք չկա...

----------


## emo

> Ժողովուրդ  լրիվ շեղվել եք թեմայից... Չեղավ սենց 
> Վախենալու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարա, ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իրա համար պիտի իմանա որ վերև աստված կա էսքան բան...խորացել եք.....
> Ես ոչ ուժեղ հավատացող եմ ոչ էլ աթեիստ եմ...Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում կրոն հասկացությունը իմ համար մարդկային օրենքներից վերև օրենք չկա...


Ինչա նշանակում կրոն,օրինակ՝ Քրիստոնեություն? Նշանակումա հետևում եմ Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին, ըստ Իր տված կանոնների:
Իսկ որ դու ասում ես մարդկային օրենքներից վերև օրենք չկա,ետ քո ասած  մարդկային օրենքները գալիս են Աստվածաշնչից: Թե չե մարդն ովա որ նորմալ որենք ստեղծի:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ինչա նշանակում կրոն,օրինակ՝ Քրիստոնեություն? Նշանակումա հետևում եմ Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին, ըստ Իր տված կանոնների:
> Իսկ որ դու ասում ես մարդկային օրենքներից վերև օրենք չկա,ետ քո ասած  մարդկային օրենքները գալիս են Աստվածաշնչից: Թե չե մարդն ովա որ նորմալ որենք ստեղծի:


Մարդկային օրենքներ ասելով դու  մի հասկացի չոր ինչ որ դրվածք...
Մարդկային նորմալ փոխհարաբերությունները ծնում են համոզմունքներ, դրվածքներ, կանոններ ու ելի սենց...Ես հենց դրա մասին եմ խոսում, նորմալ մարդկայինի...
Իսկ էն կարծիքը  , որ օրենքները աստվածաշունչնա ծնում, հեչ համաձայն չեմ... :Think:  
Էտ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա...

----------


## emo

> Մարդկային օրենքներ ասելով դու  մի հասկացի չոր ինչ որ դրվածք...
> Մարդկային նորմալ փոխհարաբերությունները ծնում են համոզմունքներ, դրվածքներ, կանոններ ու ելի սենց...Ես հենց դրա մասին եմ խոսում, նորմալ մարդկայինի...
> Իսկ էն կարծիքը  , որ օրենքները աստվածաշունչնա ծնում, հեչ համաձայն չեմ... 
> Էտ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա...


Տեղյակ չես Աստվածաշնչից:Ամբողջ օրենքները հիմնված են Աստվածաշնչի վրա, դա ես լսել եմ կարդացել եմ Աստվածաշնչում ու համոզվել որ ետպեսա:Կարդա ինքտ կհամոզվես:Ետ օրենքները կան գրած համ ուղակիորեն համել «թաքնված »:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Տեղյակ չես Աստվածաշնչից:Ամբողջ օրենքները հիմնված են Աստվածաշնչի վրա, դա ես լսել եմ կարդացել եմ Աստվածաշնչում ու համոզվել որ ետպեսա:Կարդա ինքտ կհամոզվես:Ետ օրենքները կան գրած համ ուղակիորեն համել «թաքնված »:


Ցավտ տանեմ, հարազատ ջան, դու ոչ մի ձև չես ուզում ինձ հասկանաս...
Ես աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կարդամ....
Հիմի ես իմ հայացքներն ունեմ դու քոնը, ինչի ես ուզում անպայման համոզես որ դու ես ճիշտը՞ :Smile:

----------


## emo

> Ցավտ տանեմ, հարազատ ջան, դու ոչ մի ձև չես ուզում ինձ հասկանաս...
> Ես աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կարդամ....
> Հիմի ես իմ հայացքներն ունեմ դու քոնը, ինչի ես ուզում անպայման համոզես որ դու ես ճիշտը՞


Պետք չի իմ ցավը տանել, ես քեզ ոչ մի բանել չեմ ուզում համոզել առավելևս համոզեմ որ ես ճիշտ եմ,չէ ախպեր ջան:

----------


## Սելավի

Այսպիսի  թեմա  բացելը  արդեն  լուրջ  առաջընթացա,  փոխհանդուրժողականության   խնդրի  շուրջ:
Գիտեք՝  խնդիրը  կրոնների  մեջ  չի,  քանի  որ    ամենամեծ  ու  հիմնական   կրոնները  հիմնաված  են  միևնույն   գաղափարախոսության  շուրջ,  որի   հիմքը,  միջուկը  միանաշանակ  հանդիսանումա    Սերը:
Նույն  սերն  են  քարոզել  թե  Քրիստոսը,  թե  Մուհամեդը,  թե  Բուդդան...   այստեղ  խնդիրը  մարդկանց  մեջա,  ամեն  մեկը  ուզումա  որ   իր  դիմացինը  հենց  իր  ընկալած   ձևով  ընդունի   Աստծուն,  որպեսզի  ավելի  ինքնահաստատվի  իր  հասկացածի  ու  ընկալածի  ճշմարտացիության  մեջ,  ու  այդպես  Աստծուն  դնում  են  իրենց  սեփական  չափսերի  արկղերի  մեջ,  և  այդպես  մեր  երկիր  մոլորակում  հիմա  արդեն  գոյություն  ունի  բազուն  հազարավոր  արկղեր,  որտեղ  մարդիկ  պահում  են  իրենց   չափսերով   ընկալած  Աստծուն,  ու  ամեն  մի  արկղը  աշխատումա  որքան  հնարավորա  ավելի  շատ  մարդիկ  գան  իրենց  արկղ,  հետապնդելով  շատ  տարբեր՝  թե  անկեղծ,  թե ...  նպատակներ:
Սակայն  ի  զարմանս  բոլորի,  *բոլոր  արկղերն  էլ  ճիշտ  են*,  բոլորում  էլ  մարդիկ  զգում  են  Աստծո  սերը,  ու  այդ  իրենց  զգացածով  հանդերձ  սկսում  են  համոզել   դիմացիններին  որ  ճշմարիտ  ու  միակ  Աստվածը  գտնվում  է  հենց  իրենց  արկղում,  չիմանալով  ու  չհասկանալով  որ  իր  դիմացինը,  լինելով  ուրիշ  արկղի  անդամ,  նույն  ուժգնությամբ  զգում  է  այդ  նույն  անսահման  սիրող  Աստծու  սերը:
Հիմա՝  կրոնական  հանդուրժողականություն   կլինի  միայն    այն  ժամանակ  երբ   մարդիկ  կսկսեն  գիտակցել  որ  այդ  սերը,   միայն  իրենց  արկղի  զգալու  մենաշնորհը  չի,  այդ  սերը  նույն  ձևով  տրվումա  նաև  բոլոր  արկղերին՝  ու  բոլոր  արկղերի  բնակիչները  այդ  սերը   զգում  են  նույն  ուժգնությամբ:  
Ահա՝  երբ  մենք  այս  ամենը  խորքային   կհասկանանք  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ  անհեթեթ  կդառնա  դիմացինին  համոզելը   քո  արկղի   ճշմարտացիության  մեջ,  որտեղից  էլ  սկիզբ  է  առնում   կրոնական  անհանդուրժողականությունը:
 Ի՞նչ  էք  կարծում  սիրելի  մարդիկ,  ժամանակը  չի՞  որ  բոլորս  էլ  նայենք  կրոնների   միջուկներին, հիմքին՝  այլ  ոչ  թե  մենք  մեզ  տեղավորենք  մեր   արկղերի՝ մեծավորների  ընկալողականության  չափսերի  մեջ:

----------

յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նույն  սերն  են  քարոզել  թե  Քրիստոսը,  թե  Մուհամեդը,  թե  Բուդդան...


ոչ.՜ ոչ.՜ երբեք. նման բան չի կարող լինել։ Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի  ընդհանրություն չունի  այլ կրոնների հետ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ.՜ ոչ.՜ երբեք. նման բան չի կարող լինել։ Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի  ընդհանրություն չունի  այլ կրոնների հետ։


ինչու? կհիմնավորեք? :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ինչու? կհիմնավորեք?


սիրով։
 Աստվածաշնչին քաջատեղյակ մարդիք գիտեն .որ  միակ ճանապարհը ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը ՝ ինքը Քրիստոսն է։այլ ճանապարհներ չկան  դեպի փրկություն։ մնացած բոլորճանապարհները դեպի կորուստ են տանում ։հավաստիանալու համար բավական է  նայել  հավատքի առաջնորդների  վախճանների կերպերը։
միայն Հիսուսը իր կյանքը տվեց մարդկության փրկության համար ։ինչպես և ասում էրՙճշմարիտ հովիվը իր կյանքը կտա իր  գառների համար՚
Astgh; ջան կարող եմ բազմաթիվ համարներ բերել կտակարանից։բայց կուզեի որ ինքդ  կարդաիր և համոզվեիր. որ ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չկա Քրիստոնեության և այլ  կրոնների միջև ։սակայն գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները. ընդհանուր եզրեր են փորձում գտնել  Քրիստոնեության հետ։
կա մեկ ճշմարտություն .և բազում ճշմարտանման ստեր։

----------


## Ambrosine

> սիրով։
>  Աստվածաշնչին քաջատեղյակ մարդիք գիտեն .որ  միակ ճանապարհը ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը ՝ ինքը Քրիստոսն է։այլ ճանապարհներ չկան  դեպի փրկություն։ մնացած բոլորճանապարհները դեպի կորուստ են տանում ։հավաստիանալու համար բավական է  նայել  հավատքի առաջնորդների  վախճանների կերպերը։
> միայն Հիսուսը իր կյանքը տվեց մարդկության փրկության համար ։ինչպես և ասում էրՙճշմարիտ հովիվը իր կյանքը կտա իր  գառների համար՚
> Astgh; ջան կարող եմ բազմաթիվ համարներ բերել կտակարանից։բայց կուզեի որ ինքդ  կարդաիր և համոզվեիր. որ ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չկա Քրիստոնեության և այլ  կրոնների միջև ։սակայն գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները. ընդհանուր եզրեր են փորձում գտնել  Քրիստոնեության հետ։
> կա մեկ ճշմարտություն .և բազում ճշմարտանման ստեր։


Ես անպայման կկարդամ :Smile: 
Բայց ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ Դուք չհիմնվեիք միայն Աստվածաշնչի վրա, չէ որ աշխարհի միակ գիրքը Աստվածաշունչը չէ: Ես չեմ հիշում՝ որտեղ հանդիպեցի այսպիսի մի գրառման, թե մեր բոլար հարցերի պատասխանները կան Աստվածաշնչում: Սակայն ես դրան չեմ հավատում: Գուցե տարիքի հետ էլ է կապված, բայց ամեն դեպքում անվերապահորեն ընդունել մի գիրք, ըստ իս սխալ է, վիրավորելու մտադրություն չունեմ :Wink: 

Օրինակ իսլամը հասկանալու համար պարտադիր չէ Ղուրան կարդալը, նախ անհրաժեշտ է ծանոթանալ պատմությանը, զարգացումներին, ապա նոր միայն կարդալ սուրբ գիրքը  :Think:

----------

յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես անպայման կկարդամ
> Բայց ես էլ կցանկանայի, որ Դուք չհիմնվեիք միայն Աստվածաշնչի վրա, չէ որ աշխարհի միակ գիրքը Աստվածաշունչը չէ:


Astgh; ինձ համար աշխարհի միակ ճշմարիտ գիրքը ՝Աստվածաշունչն է։  ինչպես գրված է ՙԱստծո խոսքը հավատացողի համար զորություն է  իսկ անհավատի համար  հիմարություն՚
ես էլ ներկայացրեցի քրիստոնեական տեսակետը։
իսկ հավատալ. կամ չէ.  քո իրավունքն է։ :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> սիրով։
>  Աստվածաշնչին քաջատեղյակ մարդիք գիտեն .որ  միակ ճանապարհը ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը ՝ ինքը Քրիստոսն է։այլ ճանապարհներ չկան  դեպի փրկություն։ մնացած բոլորճանապարհները դեպի կորուստ են տանում ։հավաստիանալու համար բավական է  նայել  հավատքի առաջնորդների  վախճանների կերպերը։
> միայն Հիսուսը իր կյանքը տվեց մարդկության փրկության համար ։ինչպես և ասում էրՙճշմարիտ հովիվը իր կյանքը կտա իր  գառների համար՚
> Astgh; ջան կարող եմ բազմաթիվ համարներ բերել կտակարանից։բայց կուզեի որ ինքդ  կարդաիր և համոզվեիր. որ ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չկա Քրիստոնեության և այլ  կրոնների միջև ։սակայն գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները. ընդհանուր եզրեր են փորձում գտնել  Քրիստոնեության հետ։
> կա մեկ ճշմարտություն .և բազում ճշմարտանման ստեր։



Մի քիչ տարօրինակ է իհարկե, որ ճշմարիտ հովիվը զոհաբերեց իր աստվածաին կյանքը երկու հազար տարի առաջ մարդկության համար, բայց մինչ այսօր, մատը մատին չխփեց փրկելու անմեղ միլիոնավոր մարդկանց՝ զոհ գնացած անարդարությանը վերջի 20 դարերի ընթացքում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մի քիչ տարօրինակ է իհարկե, որ ճշմարիտ հովիվը զոհաբերեց իր աստվածաին կյանքը երկու հազար տարի առաջ մարդկության համար, բայց մինչ այսօր, մատը մատին չխփեց փրկելու անմեղ միլիոնավոր մարդկանց՝ զոհ գնացած անարդարությանը վերջի 20 դարերի ընթացքում:


լավ կլինի .որ այս ու այն կողմ չնկնես ու դարերի մեջ չճանբորդես։ անձամբ դու  անարդարության զոհ եղել ես՞։ կամ մի այլ հարց. դու միշտ արդար ե՞ս եղել։ եթե Աստված քո առաջին ստի կամ գողության համար քեզ պատժեր ՝ քանի տարի  կարող էիր ապրել։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh; ինձ համար աշխարհի միակ ճշմարիտ գիրքը ՝Աստվածաշունչն է։  ինչպես գրված է ՙԱստծո խոսքը հավատացողի համար զորություն է  իսկ անհավատի համար  հիմարություն՚
> ես էլ ներկայացրեցի քրիստոնեական տեսակետը։
> իսկ հավատալ. կամ չէ.  քո իրավունքն է։


Կտրուկ, հավատալու խնդիրը չի:  :Smile:  Դու ասում ես, որ քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունի այլ կրոնների հետ, այնպես չէ? հետո, ասում ես, որ Կտակարան կարդամ ու անձամբ կտեսնեմ, որ քո տեսակետը ճիշտ է, իսկ դու կարդացել ես Ղուրանը, հրեական Թալմուդը....? այսինքն՝ ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ դու միայն Աստվածաշունչը կարդալով ես նման եզրահանգման եկել, թե մյուս կրոնների Սուրբ գրքերին էլ քաջածանոթ ես?  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

*բոլոր* կրոններն էլ վերջիվերջո սեր են քարոզում…



> Աստվածաշնչին քաջատեղյակ մարդիք գիտեն .որ միակ ճանապարհը ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը ՝ ինքը Քրիստոսն է։այլ ճանապարհներ չկան դեպի փրկություն։ մնացած բոլորճանապարհները դեպի կորուստ են տանում ։հավաստիանալու համար բավական է նայել հավատքի առաջնորդների վախճանների կերպերը։


մյուս կրոններնել համապատասխան միակ ճմարտությունը իրանց Աստծու մեջ են տեսնում, մնացած ճանապարհները դեպի կորուստ են տանում և այլն և այլն…
դրանից հետևությունը Աստված մի հատա բոլորի համար, և քրիստոնյայի, և մուսուլմանի և այլոց համար, ուղղակի ճանապարհներնեն տարբեր՝ կրոնների տեսքով

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, հավատալու խնդիրը չի:  Դու ասում ես, որ քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունի այլ կրոնների հետ, այնպես չէ? հետո, ասում ես, որ Կտակարան կարդամ ու անձամբ կտեսնեմ, որ քո տեսակետը ճիշտ է, իսկ դու կարդացել ես Ղուրանը, հրեական Թալմուդը....? այսինքն՝ ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ դու միայն Աստվածաշունչը կարդալով ես նման եզրահանգման եկել, թե մյուս կրոնների Սուրբ գրքերին էլ քաջածանոթ ես?


ո՜չ .ես ՈՐՈՆՈՒՄՆեՐԻ մեջ չեմ։ես գտել եմ ճշմարտությունը  ։
 գուցե կառաջարկեիք սատանիստների ուսմու՞նքն էլ ուսումնասիրեմ։նրանք էլ  իրենցն են պնդում։

----------


## Վարպետ

> ո՜չ .ես ՈՐՈՆՈՒՄՆեՐԻ մեջ չեմ։ես գտել եմ ճշմարտությունը  ։
>  գուցե կառաջարկեիք սատանիստների ուսմու՞նքն էլ ուսումնասիրեմ։նրանք էլ  իրենցն են պնդում։


  Հարգելի Կտրուկ, բանավեճի կամ զրույցի արդյունավետության առաջին գրավականը զրուցակցի ասելիքը հասկանալն է: Աստղն ընդամենը հարցնում է, Դու ինչ հիման վրա եք եզրակացության հանգել, որ քրիստոնեությունը տարբերվում է մյուս կրոններից? Ուղղակի այդպես կարծում եք, թե այլ կրոններ էլ եք ուսումնասիրել ու հանգել այդ եզրակացության?

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2009), յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ո՜չ .ես ՈՐՈՆՈՒՄՆեՐԻ մեջ չեմ։ես գտել եմ ճշմարտությունը  ։
>  գուցե կառաջարկեիք սատանիստների ուսմու՞նքն էլ ուսումնասիրեմ։նրանք էլ  իրենցն են պնդում։


Ինձ ճիշտ չէիք հասկացել, Վարպետը ճիշտ մեկնաբանեց

----------


## Կտրուկ

լավ.այսպես ասեմ։  
 մակերեսորեն ծանոթ եմ այլ ուսմունքներին և որքանով որ ծանոթ եմ.ոչ մի  ճշմարտություն չեմ գտել այնտեղ։սակայն Աստվածաշունչը մի հայելի է որտեղ տեսնում ես ինքդ քեզ  ու ողջ մարդկության  բնությունը։
եթե ես. հավաստիացել եմ որ կտակարանը ճշմարտություն է  ու Աստված  կանգնած է իր խոսքի ետևում . ինչի՞ համար ՙքաջածանոթ՚լինեմ այլ ուսմունքներին։
ինչ մնում է. որ բոլոր կրոնները նույն սերն են քարոզում ՝.ոչ մի  քրիստոնեա  չի կարող  համաձայնվել  այս մտքին։գուցե սա փիլիսոփայական տեսակետ է բայց ոչ երբեք քրիստոնեական։
  ՙես եմ ճշմարտությունը.ճանապարհը և կյանքը։ոչ ոք չի գա ՀՈՐ մոտ եթե ոչ ինձանով՚ասում է Հիսուս։
կարծում եմ հասկացվեցի։       եթե ոչ ՝խնդրեմ։

----------


## Դավիթ

> լավ կլինի .որ այս ու այն կողմ չնկնես ու դարերի մեջ չճանբորդես։ անձամբ դու  անարդարության զոհ եղել ես՞։ կամ մի այլ հարց. դու միշտ արդար ե՞ս եղել։ եթե Աստված քո առաջին ստի կամ գողության համար քեզ պատժեր ՝ քանի տարի  կարող էիր ապրել։



Կտրուկ:  Երբ քեզ պետք է, դու մեջ ես բերում Աստվածաշունչը, որը գրված եր Քրիստոնեության սկզբնական տարիներին, բայց երբ անհրաժեշտ չի, կամ խանգարում է ձեր մտածելակերպին, դուք ասում եք դարերի միջով մի գնա հետ ու առաջ:
Իսկ անմեղները շատ են եղել, ուղղակի պետք է ծանոթանալ պատմությանը Աստվածաշնչից դուրս:  Միայն բերեմ մի քանի օրինակ 
20 դարից.  Հայօց Եղեռն, Հրեաների տրագեդիան, Վիետնամացիների
2 միլիոն կորւստը 60-70 ականներին, Ռվանդա, Սուդան, Պաղեստին, Իրաք և այլ անհամար անմեղ զոհեր:  Եթե գումարենք 20րդ դարի  բոլոր անմեղ զոհերը , կարծում եմ 100 միլիոնից ել կանցնենք: 
Իսկ դու խոսւմ ես երեխաների կոնֆետ կամ պաղպաղակ գողանալու մասին...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ:  Երբ քեզ պետք է, դու մեջ ես բերում Աստվածաշունչը, որը գրված եր Քրիստոնեության սկզբնական տարիներին, բայց երբ անհրաժեշտ չի, կամ խանգարում է ձեր մտածելակերպին, դուք ասում եք դարերի միջով մի գնա հետ ու առաջ:
> Իսկ անմեղները շատ են եղել, ուղղակի պետք է ծանոթանալ պատմությանը Աստվածաշնչից դուրս:  Միայն բերեմ մի քանի օրինակ 
> 20 դարից.  Հայօց Եղեռն, Հրեաների տրագեդիան, Վիետնամացիների
> 2 միլիոն կորւստը 60-70 ականներին, Ռվանդա, Սուդան, Պաղեստին, Իրաք և այլ անհամար անմեղ զոհեր:  Եթե գումարենք 20րդ դարի  բոլոր անմեղ զոհերը , կարծում եմ 100 միլիոնից ել կանցնենք: 
> Իսկ դու խոսւմ ես երեխաների կոնֆետ կամ պաղպաղակ գողանալու մասին...


Հեթանոս. բոլորն են կանգնելու Աստծո առաջ. իրենց մեղքերով։լինի դա  սպանող. թե պաղպաղակ գողացող։

----------


## Սելավի

Կտրուկ  ջան  ուրախ  եմ  որ  գիտես  ճշմարտությունը:  Սակայն   կուզենաի  նաև  որ  դու  իմաստուն  լինեիր  և  հասկանաիր  Հիսուսի  ասած  այն  միտքը,   որ «  ով  մեզ  դեմ  չէ  մեզ  հետ  է»  մենք  սնվել  ենք  Աստվածաշնչով  և  ինտուիցիայով    գիտենք  որ  այնտեղ  ամբողջությամբ  ճշմարտությունն  է  գրված,  արաբը  սնվումա  Ղուրանով  և  նույն  պես  ինտուիցիայով  գիտի  որ  դա  ճշմարտությունն  է,  հիմա  քեզ  մնումա  վերլուծես,  թե  որտեղիցա  գալիս  մարդու  ինտուիցիան,  ովա՞  տալիս  դա  մարդկությանը:
  Աստված  ասում  է  մի՞  թե  կա  ձեր  մեջ  մի   մարդ  որ  իր  երեխան  իրենից  ձուկ  ուզի  և  նա  օձ  տա,  հիմա  հասկացի  արաբները   նույն  պես  Աստծու  Որդիներն  են  և  երբ  դու  խնդրել  էս  «ձուկ՝»  քեզ  Աստվածաշունչնա  տրվել,  այդ  նույն  արաբները  երբ  խնդրել  են  ճշմարտությունը  «ձուկը»  իրենց  էլ  Ղուրաննա  տրվել,  հիմա  ինչ  էս  կարծում  Աստված  քեզ  ավելի  շատ  էր  սիրում  դրա  համար  քեզ  ձուկ  տվեց,  իսկ  իրանց  օ՞ձ:  Ոչ  սիրելի  Կտրուկ՝  Աստված  բոլորին  հավասարաչափա  սիրում  ու  Ինքը  շատ  լավ  գիտի  որ  քաղաքակրթության,  որ  մենթալիտետի  տեր  մարդկանց  հետ  ոնց  խոսա,  մի  խոսքով  ՆԱ  գիտի  որ  ձկանը  ինչ  կարթով  բռնի: 
 Եթե  դու  ծնվել  էս  քրիստոնեա  երկրում  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  դու  ավելի  մեծ  առավելություն  ունես  Հնդկաստանում  կամ  Չինաստանում  ծնված  ու  Աստվածաշնչով  չսնված  մարդկանց  նկատմամբ,  նրանք  նույն  ձև  սիրելի  են  Աստծո  համար  ինչպես  դու  և  ես:  
Կտրուկ  ջան  սա   իմաստության  առաջի  նախապայմաններից  մեկնա  որ  կարողանաս  բոլոր  մարդկանց  մեջ  էլ  տեսնես  Աստծո  Որդիներին:
Ակամայից  մի  առակ  հիշեցի  լսի  պատմեմ:
Մի  մարդ   իր  ամբողջ  կյանքը  նվիրումա  մարտարվեստների  իմացությանը,  գրեթե  տիրապետումա  աշխարհի  բոլոր  մարտարվեստներին  և  ինքը    համարվումա  վարպետ:
Մի  քանի  տարի  հետո  լսումա  որ  արևելքում  մի  մարդ  կա  որը  գիտի    ավելին  այդ  մարտարվեստներից  քան  թե  ինքը  և  ճանապարհա  ընկնում  այդ  մարդուն  գտնելու,  որպեսզի  տեսնի   էլ   ի՞նչ  մարտարվեստի  տեսակ   կա  որ  ինքը  կարող  է  սովորել: 
Գտնելով  այդ  մարդուն  ասումա  որ  ինքը  տիրապետումա  բազուն  մարտարվեստի  տեսակների,  օրինակ՝   ուշու, կառատե, տեկվանդո, ...   և  այլ  բազուն  մարտարվեստի  տեսակներ   և  խնդրումա  այդ  մարդուն   որ  եթե  կա  էլի  ինչ  որ  մարտարվեստի  տեսակ  որը  ինքը  չգիտի  ապա  ուզումա  սովորի  իրենից: 
Այս  մարդը  ասումա  կա՝  շատ  տեսակներ  դեռ  կան,  ասումա  հիմա   պատկերացրա  սենց  սիտուացիա,  մտնում  էս  երկու  շենքերի  արանքը,  մեկ  էլ  նկատում  էս  որ  դեմիցդ  մի  10  հատ  ավազակա  դուրս  գալիս,  շուռ  էս  գալիս  որ  փախնես,  տեսնում  էս  մի  տաս  հատ   ավազակ  էլ  հետևդ   են  կանգնած,  այ   հիմա,  ասումա  այդ  մարդը,  ես  կարող  եմ   քեզ  սովորացնել,  թե  ինչպես   չմտնես  էդ    երկու  շենքերի  արանքը:

Այս  առակը  փոխաբերական  իմաստով  հասկացի  թե  որտեղ   էր  թաքնված  իմաստությունը:  Իմաստությունը  հաստատ  իր  իմացաց  կրոնական  ուսմունքների  մեջ  չեր,  այլ  լրիվ  ուրիշ  հարթությունում  էր   իմաստությունը  որին  մարդիկ  հասնում  են  ճշմարտությունները  լավ  սերտելուց  հետո  միայն:

Կտրուկ  ջան  չշտապես  պատասխանես,  շտապի  մտածես,  վերլուծես,  Աստված  քեզ  տվելա  գիտակցություն,  ինտուիցիա,  մի  առաջնորդվի  ուրիշի  հասկացածով  ու  իրենց   չափանիշներով  վերլուծածով,  դա  իրենց  վերլուծություննա,  մի  թող  որ  իրենց  վերլուծածը  տարածեն  քո  վրա,  ինքնուրույն  վերլուծի՝  գիտեմ,  դա  վերլուծող  առաջնորդներին  դուր  չի  գալիս  երբ  առաջ  է  քաշվում  մի  թեզ  որի  պատասխանը  իրենք  էլ     չգիտեն,  սակայն  սկսում  են   տարբեր  գլուխներից  մեջբերումներ  անել,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տան  թե,  իբր  կատարիալ  տիրապետում  են  Աստվածաշնչի  ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ, բայց  ավաղ  չհասկանալով  թե  իրականում  իրենց  մեջբերած  հատավածի  մեջ  ի՞նչ  ինիկատի  ուներ  Աստված:
Կտրուկ  ջան  հիմա  տես  անառակ  որդու  առակը՝  գիտեմ  որ  լսած  կլինես,  ու  բացատրությունն  էլ  կիմանաս,  բայց  արի  ես  քեզ  հիմա  ասեմ  թե  ՀՈԳԻՆ  ինչ  ձևա  բացատրում  այդ  առակը: 
Առակի  մեջ  երբ  տղան  ՏՆԻՑ  «այսինքը  երկնքից»    գնումա  հեռու  երկիր « այսինքը երկիր  մոլորակ»  զբաղվումա  անառակությամբ «այսինքը  չի  լուսավորվում  չի  Ճանաչում  իմաստությունը»  և  երբ  այդ  վիճակով  հետ  է  գալիս  իր  հայրական    տուն   «այսինքը  վերադառնում  է  երկինք   առանց  լուսավորվելու»   իր  հայրը  իրեն  գրկաբաց  է  դիմավորում «  այսինքը  անկախ  նրանից  դու  այս  կարճ  ճանապարհորդությանդ  ընթացքում  հասցրեցիր  գործ  անես  ՔՈ  ԸՆԴՀԱՆՈՒՐ  ԸՆՏԱՆԻՔԻ    համար,  թե  ոչ,  կարողացար  երկրի  վրա  ՍԵՐԸ  շատացնես  թե  ոչ,  լուսավորվեցիր  թե  ոչ,  միևնույնն է  Աստված  քեզ  գրկաբաց  է  ընդունում  և  քո  պատվին  ցնծություն  է  կազմակերպվում  երկնքում:
Սակայն  այս  առակը  էլ  ավելի  խորիմաստա  քան  պատկերացնում  ենք,  այս  առակը  եռակողմա  և  պարունակումա  եռաչափ  իմաստություն,  եռաչափությունը  այստեղ  հենց  այնպես  չի,  ինչպես  ՀԱՅՐ,  ՈՐԴԻ  և  ՍՈՒՐԲ  ՀՈԳԻՆ  են  մեկ,  այնպես  էլ  այս  առակնա  խորհրդանշում  այդ  իմաստությունը,  միուս  իմաստը  նրանումա  կայանում  որ  մարդը  վախի  և  թշվառության  մեջա  սկսում  փնտրել  Աստծուն,  դրա  համարա  որ   Աստվածաշնչում  շատ  կհանդիպես  փոխաբերական  իմաստների  որոնք  նկարագրվել  են  վախ  առաջացնելու  նպատակով  որի  խորքային  իմաստում  մեծ  Աստվածային  ՍԵՐ  Է    թաքնված: 
Երրորդ  իմաստի  բացատրությունը  չեմ  ասի  քանի  որ  դու  դեռ  պիտի  ունենաս  համապատասխան  համաժամանակացում  հասկացողությունը,  որ  հասնես  այդ  բարձրագույն  ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:
Իմաստության  աստիճաններով  բարձրանալիս  դու  դեռ  առիթ  կունենաս  ինքնուրույն  հասկանաս  երրորդ  եռաչափության  իմաստը:
Կտրուկ  ջան  Աստվածաշունչը  տիեզերական  գիրքա,  սակայն  մեր  ժամանակի  հովիվները  այն  դարձնում  են  գեղարվեստական,  որովհետև  ոչ  թե  խորքային  իմաստն  են  հասկանում,  այլ  միայն  արկածային  ու  գեղարվեստական  մասը  և  իրենց  ընկալողականության  չափով    էլ     ներկայացնում են   մարդկանց,  բայց  իրանց  էլ  չի  կարելի  մեղադրել  այդ  մարդիկ  էլ  այդքանով  են  լուսավորված, որը  նույն  պես  Աստծու  կողմից  շատ  մեծ  արժեքովա  գնահատվում:  
ՄԻ  քիչ  երկար  գրեցի,  բայց  ուզում  եմ  մի  առակ  էլ  գրել,  ուշադիր  եղիր  սիրելի  Կտրուկ  և  ոչ  միայն:
 Մի  ճանապարհորդ  որոշումա  ոտքով  անցնի  ամբողջ  աշխարհով  մեկ,  հասնելով  մի  տեղ  տեսնումա  քար  վրա  մի  ալեհեր   իմաստուն  մարդա  նստած,  մոտենալով  իմաստունին  հարցնումա.  ինչքա՞ն  ժամանակից   կհասնեմ  այս  կողքի  գյուղը:
Ալեհեր  ծերունին  նայելով  այս  մարդուն  բան  չի  պատասխանում  միայն  ասումա  գնա,  քայլի: 
Այս  մարդը  վիրավորված  մտքի  մեջ  մտածելով  թե «էս  ինչ  վատ  մարդ  էր,  բան  հարցրի  չպատասխանեց»:  Այսպես  մտամոլոր   քայլումա  մոտ  հիսուն  մետր  և  հանկարց  լսումա  ծերունու  ձայն  որը  գոռում  էր  հետևից,  ասելով   մեկ  ժամից  կհասնես:
Այս  մարդը  զարմացած  հետա  դառնում  ծերունու  մոտ  և  հարցնումա,  բա  ինչու  երբ  այն  ժամանակ  հարցրեցի  չպատասխանեցիր:
Ալեհեր  իմաստունը  պատասխանելով  ասումա՝  սիրելի  ճանապարհորդ,  ես  սկզբից  պիտի  տեսնեի  թե  ինչ  արագությամբ  էս  քայլում  որ  նոր  ասեի  թե  ինչքան  ժամանակից  կհասնես  կողքի  գյուղ:       

Մի  խոսքով  ճանապարհ  ընկիր  Կտրուկ  ջան,  իմաստության  հետևից՝    պատասխաներըդ  կգան  ճանապարհորդությանդ  ընթացքում:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009), REAL_ist (18.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Երրորդ  իմաստի  բացատրությունը  չեմ  ասի  քանի  որ  դու  դեռ  պիտի  ունենաս  համապատասխան  համաժամանակացում  հասկացողությունը,  որ  հասնես  այդ  բարձրագույն  ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:
> Իմաստության  աստիճաններով  բարձրանալիս  դու  դեռ  առիթ  կունենաս  ինքնուրույն  հասկանաս  երրորդ  եռաչափության  իմաստը:


Այն քառաշերտ պետք է լինի չորորդը զոհաբերությունն էր, որ չկատրարեց անառակ որդին և վերադարձավ :Blush:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ,  մի  առաջնորդվի  ուրիշի  հասկացածով  ու  իրենց   չափանիշներով  վերլուծածով,  դա  իրենց  վերլուծություննա,  մի  թող  որ  իրենց  վերլուծածը  տարածեն  քո  վրա,


Սելավի ջան.տեղեկացնեմ քեզ որ ես երբեք ուրիշի վերլուծություններով չեմ առաջնորդվում։ ի տարբերություն ՙնոր դար՚ի հետևորդների։ այսինքն քեզ։քո ողջ մտքերը վերցվված են ՙնոր դար՚ հակաքրիստոնեական աղանդից։

----------


## may

> Աղանդ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ քրիստոնեության հիմնական համոզմունքներից շեղում: Հիմնական համոզմունքներն են.
> Քրիստոսը կատարյալ մարդ և կատարյալ Աստված է 
> Նա խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար
> Աստված երրորդություն է 
> փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով


Հարգելի StrangeLittleGirl

կուզեի իմանալ, թե  <<Հիմնական համոզմունքները>>, որ թվարկել եք, որտեղից եք վերցրել կամ հիմքը որն է?

Իսկ ահա այս տողը մի քիչ վտանգավոր եմ համարում. <<փրկությունը հավատքով է, ոչ թե գործերով>>.

Ընթերցեք խնդրում եմ Հակոբոսի թուղթը.

14Եղբայրնե՛ր իմ, օգուտն ի՞նչ է, եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ հաւատ ունի, սակայն հաւատն արտայայտող գործեր չունենայ։ Միթէ հաւատը նրան կը կարողանա՞յ փրկել։ 15Եթէ մի եղբայր կամ քոյր մերկ լինեն կամ օրուայ ուտելիքի կարօտ, 16եւ ձեզնից մէկը նրանց ասի՝ «Գնացէ՛ք խաղաղութեամբ, տաքացէ՛ք եւ յագեցէ՛ք», եւ դուք նրանց չտաք մարմնին անհրաժեշտ բաները, ի՞նչ օգուտ է։ 17Նոյնպէս եւ հաւատը. եթէ նա գործեր չունի, առանձինն մեռած է։ 18Բայց թերեւս մէկն ասի. «Դու հաւատ ունես, իսկ ես՝ գործեր. ցո՛յց տուր ինձ քո հաւատը առանց գործերի, եւ ես քեզ ցոյց կը տամ իմ հաւատը գործերով»։ 19Դու հաւատում ես, որ մէկ է Աստուած. լաւ ես անում։ Դեւերն էլ են հաւատում եւ դողում։ 20Ո՛վ փուչ մարդ, ուզո՞ւմ ես իմանալ. հաւատը դատարկ բան է առանց գործերի։ 21Աբրահամը՝ մեր հայրը, չէ՞ որ գործերով արդարացաւ՝ սեղանի վրայ հանելով իր որդուն՝ Իսահակին, որպէս զոհ։ 22Տեսնո՞ւմ ես, որ հաւատը գործակից եղաւ նրա գործերին եւ գործերով էլ հաւատը կատարեալ դարձաւ։ 23Եւ կատարուեց Գրուածը, որն ասում է. «Աբրահամը հաւատաց Աստծուն, եւ այդ նրան որպէս արդարութիւն համարուեց, եւ նա Աստծուն բարեկամ կոչուեց»։ 24Տեսնո՞ւմ էք, որ գործերով է արդարանում մարդ եւ ոչ թէ միայն հաւատով։ 25Այդպէս էլ պոռնիկ Ռախաբը գործերով չարդարացա՞ւ, երբ ընդունեց լրտեսներին եւ արձակեց նրանց այլ ճանապարհով։ 26Ինչպէս որ մեռած է մարմինը առանց հոգու, այնպէս էլ մեռած է հաւատը առանց գործերի։ 

Հակոբոս Բ

----------

Կտրուկ (22.01.2009), Սելավի (18.01.2009)

----------


## Monk

> ....  չշտապես  պատասխանես,  շտապի  մտածես,  վերլուծես,  Աստված  քեզ  տվելա  գիտակցություն,  ինտուիցիա,  մի  առաջնորդվի  ուրիշի  հասկացածով  ու  իրենց   չափանիշներով  վերլուծածով,  դա  իրենց  վերլուծություննա,  մի  թող  որ  իրենց  վերլուծածը  տարածեն  քո  վրա,  ինքնուրույն  վերլուծի՝  գիտեմ,  դա  վերլուծող  առաջնորդներին  դուր  չի  գալիս  երբ  առաջ  է  քաշվում  մի  թեզ  որի  պատասխանը  իրենք  էլ     չգիտեն,  սակայն  սկսում  են   տարբեր  գլուխներից  մեջբերումներ  անել,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տան  թե,  իբր  կատարիալ  տիրապետում  են  Աստվածաշնչի  ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ, բայց  ավաղ  չհասկանալով  թե  իրականում  իրենց  մեջբերած  հատավածի  մեջ  ի՞նչ  ինիկատի  ուներ  Աստված:


Սելավի ջան, իսկ այս հատվածում ինչ է նկատի առնված?  :Smile: 
<*Ես եմ Ճանապարհը և Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը: Ոչ ոք չի գա Հոր մոտ, եթե ոչ` ինձանով*>:  Հովհ. 14:6:

----------

Կտրուկ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, իսկ այս հատվածում ինչ է նկատի առնված? 
> <*Ես եմ Ճանապարհը և Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը: Ոչ ոք չի գա Հոր մոտ, եթե ոչ` ինձանով*>:  Հովհ. 14:6:


Սիրելի  Մոնկ,  այդ  խոսքերը  որը  դու  մեջբերել  էս  Հիսուսի  խոսքերն  են,  իսկ  Հիսուսը  Աստվածային  ՍԻՐՈ  կատարելության  չափանիշն  էր  ու  է  մինչև  այժմ,  ողջ  մարդկության  համար:  
Հետևաբար  ՆԱ  ցույց  է  տալիս  որ  միայն  ՍԻՐՈ  միջոցով  մարդը  կարող  է  հասնել  Աստվածային  իմաստություններին  և  մատնանշում  է  ԻՐԵՆ,  որպես  օրինակ  մարդկությանը՝  կատարիալ  ՍԻՐՈ,  նշելով   ԵՍ  ԵՄ = «ՍԵՐՆ Է»  ճշմարիտ  ճանապարհը  և  կյանքը:  Այսինքը  առանց  Հիսուսի  « փոխաբերական՝   առանց  ՍԻՐՈ»  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող  գալ  ՀՈՐ  մոտ  « փոխաբերական՝  չեն  կարող  գտնել  Աստվածային  իմաստությունները,    չեն  լուսավորվի  եթե  ԻՐԵՆ = ՍԵՐ  չունենան:

Ճշմարիտ  կյանքի  ճանապարհը  դեպի  կատարելություն  միայն  ՍԻՐՈՎ  Է:

Միայն  ՍԻՐՈՎ  կգտնես  ճանապարհը:
Միայն  ՍԻՐՈՎ  կգտնես  ճշմարտությունը:
Միայն  ՍԻՐՈՎ    կգտնես  կյանքը:

----------


## Monk

> Սիրելի  Մոնկ,  այդ  խոսքերը  որը  դու  մեջբերել  էս  Հիսուսի  խոսքերն  են,  իսկ  Հիսուսը  Աստվածային  ՍԻՐՈ  կատարելության  չափանիշն  էր  ու  է  մինչև  այժմ,  ողջ  մարդկության  համար:  
> Հետևաբար  ՆԱ  ցույց  է  տալիս  որ  միայն  ՍԻՐՈ  միջոցով  մարդը  կարող  է  հասնել  Աստվածային  իմաստություններին  և  մատնանշում  է  ԻՐԵՆ,  որպես  օրինակ  մարդկությանը՝  կատարիալ  ՍԻՐՈ,  նշելով   ԵՍ  ԵՄ = «ՍԵՐՆ Է»  ճշմարիտ  ճանապարհը  և  կյանքը:  Այսինքը  առանց  Հիսուսի  « փոխաբերական՝   առանց  ՍԻՐՈ»  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող  գալ  ՀՈՐ  մոտ  « փոխաբերական՝  չեն  կարող  գտնել  Աստվածային  իմաստությունները,    չեն  լուսավորվի  եթե  ԻՐԵՆ = ՍԵՐ  չունենան:
> 
> Ճշմարիտ  կյանքի  ճանապարհը  դեպի  կատարելություն  միայն  ՍԻՐՈՎ  Է:


Հիսուսի` իբրև աստվածային Սիրո մարմնացման խորհդանիշ-պատկերի դեմ առարկություն չունեմ, Սելավի ջան, բայց միայն այդ խորհրդանշական պատկերի մեջ սահմանափակելով Հիսուսի խոսքերը` կարծես անտեսում ենք բուն Անձին` Իր ամբողջության մեջ: Ի վերջո չմոռանանք, թե Ով է խոսքերի Հեղինակը  :Smile:

----------

may (18.01.2009), Կտրուկ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան.տեղեկացնեմ քեզ որ ես երբեք ուրիշի վերլուծություններով չեմ առաջնորդվում։ ի տարբերություն ՙնոր դար՚ի հետևորդների։ այսինքն քեզ։քո ողջ մտքերը վերցվված են ՙնոր դար՚ հակաքրիստոնեական աղանդից։


Սիրելի  Կտրուկ  եթե  իրականում  կա  այդպիսի  նոր  դար  կոչված  աղանդ,  որը  պարփակում  է  այն  մտքերը  որը  դու  հանդիպել  էս  իմ  գրառման  մեջ,  (ապա  հանգիս  կարող  էս  ինձ  անվանել  այդ  ուղության  հետևորդ),  սակայն  ես  հետևում  եմ  մի  միայն  իմ  ինտուիցիային,  իմ  ինտուիցիան  վեր  է  ցանկացած  աղանդից  ու  կրոնական  կողմնակալ  մոտեցումներից:
Մեկ  էլ  ուզում  եմ  որ  ի  գիտություն  ընդունես  թանկագին  մարդ  արարած,  սիրելի  Կտրուկ,  ես  ոչ  մի  խմբավորման  անդամ  չեմ  ու  չեմ  պատրաստվում  դառնամ,  ես  իմ  տանը  նստած  Աստված  ինձ  տալիս  է  արժանին  որը  բավարար  է:
Կտրուկ  ջան  ավելի  լավա վերլուծի,  թե  ինչու  երբ  գտնվում  էս  փոթորիկի  էպիկենտրոնում  ու երբ  շնչում  էս  այդ  փոթորիկի  մի  մասնիկը,  որպես  թթվածին՝   գնալով   թոքերդ,  այնտեղ՝  այսինքը  թոքերումդ  այդ  փոթորիկի  մի  կտորը  իրեն  հանգիստա  պահում,  թոքերդ  տակն  ու  վրա  չի  անում, չնայծ  այն  հանգամանքին   որ  դու  ամբողջությամբ   գտնվում   էս  հենց  ուղիղ  փոթորիկի  մեջ:   
Արդիո՞ք  դա  նշանակումա  որ  թոքերդ  ավելի  բալանսավորված  են  քան  ...

----------


## Կտրուկ

Սելավի. իմ հարցերը նպատակ ունեն հերքելու այն թյուր կարծիքը. որ բոլոր կրոնները նույն սերն են քարոզում։(ի դեպ Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չէ այլ Աստվածապաշտություն)քանի որ սերը. ոչ թե եթերային զգացմունք է  այլ ՝իրենից բխող  հստակ գործողությունների շարք։ուստի կխնդրեի պատասխանել  իմ հարցին՝      ի՞նչ է սերը։

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի. իմ հարցերը նպատակ ունեն հերքելու այն թյուր կարծիքը. որ բոլոր կրոնները նույն սերն են քարոզում։(ի դեպ Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չէ այլ Աստվածապաշտություն)քանի որ սերը. ոչ թե եթերային զգացմունք է  այլ ՝իրենից բխող  հստակ գործողությունների շարք։ուստի կխնդրեի պատասխանել  իմ հարցին՝      ի՞նչ է սերը։



Կտրուկ  ջան  արի  այդ  բառախաղային  տերմինալոգիաների  մեջ  չխորանանք  թե  կրոնը  ի՞նչ  է,  Աստվածապաշտությունը  ի՞նչ  է:  Արի  դա  թողնենք  ինելէկտուալ  մարդկանց,  թող  իրանք  վերլուծեն,  իսկ  մենք  արի  շփվենք  որպես  սովորական  ու  հասարակ  մեկս  միուսին  միշտ  սեր  պարտք  մնացող  արարածներ:

Ես  չեմ  ուզում   ոչ   փիլիսոփայական, ոչ  էլ  Աստվածաշնչից  մեջբերումներ  անեմ,  որպեսզի  նկարագրեմ  սերը  իր   ամբողջ    գեղեցկությամբ,  միայն  մի  պատմություն  կպատմեմ  դու  էլ  այդտեղից  գտիր  սիրո  անսահման  ուժը,  թե  ինչիյա  ընդունակ  սերը  անգամ    մարդկային  ծանր  հառաչանքի  վարկիաններին:

ՄԻ  խուլ   գյուղում  ապրում  էր  մի  ընտանիք,  ընտանիքի  մայրը  արդեն  ծերացել  էր  և  ապրում էր  իր  կյանքի  մայրամուտը:
Այդ   խուլ  գյուղում   ադաթ  կար  որ  ծեր  մարդկանց  չեին  թողնում  տանը  մահանաին,  և  տանում  էին  անտառ  թողնելով  այնտեղ  կյանքի  գթասրտությանը  և  բախտի  քմահաճույքին:  Հետևաբար,  իր  որդին  նկատելով  որ  մորը  քիչ  օրեր  են  մնացել  ապրելու,  դնումա  պարկի  (մեշոկի)  մեջ  և  տանումա  անտառի  խորքերը:  Երբ  հասնումա  անտառի   այն  մասին   որտեղից  այլևս  մայրը  միայնակ  չի  կարող  վերադառնալ   տուն,   դնումա  մի  ծառի   կողքին  և  վերադառնումա:  Սակայն  անցնելով  որոշակի  հեռավորություն  լսումա  մոր  ձայնը  որը  կանչում  էր  *բալես՝  գոնե  արի  այս  մեշոկը  հետդ  վերցրա,  տանը   ձեզ  դեռ  պետք  կգա:*
Կարծում  եմ  հասկանալի  էր  սիրո  նկարագրությունը:

Մարդկությունը  միայն  այսպիսի  նկարագրելի  դեպքերովա  հասկանում  ինչա  սերը:
Եթե  փիլիսոփայորեն  ասում  են  սերը  վարակիչ  հիվանդությունա,  բայց  պիտի  սկզբից  դու  վարակվես  այդ  հիվանդությամբ  որ  հետո  վարակես  ուրիշներին,  կամ   նմանատիպ  արտահայտություններ:  Քիչ  մարդիկ  են  ըմբռնում  այդ  մտքերը  իրենց  խորությամբ,   մարդկությանը  օրինակներ  են  պետք  որ  տեսնի  լսի  ու  հասկանա  թե  ինչա  սերը:

----------

Ambrosine (19.01.2009), dvgray (19.01.2009), REAL_ist (19.01.2009), յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Կտրուկ:  Երբ քեզ պետք է, դու մեջ ես բերում Աստվածաշունչը, որը գրված եր Քրիստոնեության սկզբնական տարիներին, բայց երբ անհրաժեշտ չի, կամ խանգարում է ձեր մտածելակերպին, դուք ասում եք դարերի միջով մի գնա հետ ու առաջ:


Հեթանոս ջան, մի փոքր ուղղում: «Քրիստոնեության սկզբնական տարիներին», այսինքն, երբ Քրիստոնեությունը նոր էր սկսել իր տարածումը, գրվել է ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչը, այլ «Նոր կտակարանը»: «Հինն», ինչպես հայտնի է, վերցրված է հրեական Տորաից: Եվ վերցրված է ոչ մի այն քրիստոնյաների կողմից, այլ նաև մահմեդականների: Եվ սա ընդհանուր է երեք կրոնների համար: Այսինքն հին կտակարանով, այդ երեք կրոնների քարոզվել է գաղափարական նույն արժեհամակարգը, որի հիմնական տարբերակիչը մի Աստծո գաղափարն է: Ընդհանուր Աստծո:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Սելավի ջան.խոսքս Քրիստոնեական սիրո մասին էր.ոչ թէ մարդկային։ 
կներես .բայց ինչպես հասկացա. գուցե լավ տեղյակ չես կտակարանին։ուստի կխնդրեի. որ    քաջատեղյակներին  չմեղադրեիր թյուրընբռնման մեջ։
քո բերած օրինակում՝ (մի ճշտում՝ դա ոչ թէ ադաթ էր այլ հարսն էր տղային ստիպել) հեղինակը .քողարկել է մեկ այլ միտք .  այդ պարկը տղային ՙպետք՚ էր գալու երբ ինքն էլ ծերանար։
Իսկ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ասում էՙոչ  ոք ավելի մեծ սեր չունի . քան մեկը իր կյանքը տա իր բարեկամների համար ։դուք իմ բարեկամներն եք. եթե մնաք իմ պատվիրանների մեջ՚
 ու տվեց իր կյանքը։
մի օրինակ ել ես բերեմ .որը փոքր ինչ կնկարագրի Քրիստոսի սերը։
մի տան մեջ. հայրը օրենք է դնում։և այդ օրենքը խաղտողը պետք է  որպես պատիժ՝գիշերի տանիքում։
օրերից մի օր. իր սիրելի որդին օրինազանց է լինում ։հայրն ել լինելով բավական խիստ ու խոսքի տեր մարդ՝ անհնար է համարում իր խոսքը ՙգետնովը՚ տա. ու որդուն ուղարկում է տանիք.գիշերելու։բավական ցուրտ է լինում և հոր սիրտը մղկտում է ցավից։բայց ի՞նչ անի .չի կարող որդուն ետ կանչել։և ինքն էլ վերցնելով իր անկողինը ՝բարձրանում է տանիք  .որդու հետ կրելու պատիժը։
ասացեք.՜որ սիրող զավակը կկրկնի իր սխալը։ եթե.ոչ թէ իր պատժից վախենալով.հապա. հոր վարմունքը տեսնելով.  նա երբեք նման բան չի անի։
Քրիստոս էլ.թողնելով երկնային փառքը. մեզ նման Բարրաբաների փոխարեն կրեց պատիժը։և իր արյունով գնեց մեղավորներիս։

----------

Monk (19.01.2009), Սելավի (19.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Կտրուկ  ջան  արի  այդ  բառախաղային  տերմինալոգիաների  մեջ  չխորանանք  թե  կրոնը  ի՞նչ  է,  Աստվածապաշտությունը  ի՞նչ  է:  Արի  դա  թողնենք  ինելէկտուալ  մարդկանց,  թող  իրանք  վերլուծեն,  իսկ  մենք  արի  շփվենք  որպես  սովորական  ու  հասարակ  մեկս  միուսին  միշտ  սեր  պարտք  մնացող  արարածներ:
> 
> Ես  չեմ  ուզում   ոչ   փիլիսոփայական, ոչ  էլ  Աստվածաշնչից  մեջբերումներ  անեմ,  որպեսզի  նկարագրեմ  սերը  իր   ամբողջ    գեղեցկությամբ,  միայն  մի  պատմություն  կպատմեմ  դու  էլ  այդտեղից  գտիր  սիրո  անսահման  ուժը,  թե  ինչիյա  ընդունակ  սերը  անգամ    մարդկային  ծանր  հառաչանքի  վարկիաններին:
> 
> ՄԻ  խուլ   գյուղում  ապրում  էր  մի  ընտանիք,  ընտանիքի  մայրը  արդեն  ծերացել  էր  և  ապրում էր  իր  կյանքի  մայրամուտը:
> Այդ   խուլ  գյուղում   ադաթ  կար  որ  ծեր  մարդկանց  չեին  թողնում  տանը  մահանաին,  և  տանում  էին  անտառ  թողնելով  այնտեղ  կյանքի  գթասրտությանը  և  բախտի  քմահաճույքին:  Հետևաբար,  իր  որդին  նկատելով  որ  մորը  քիչ  օրեր  են  մնացել  ապրելու,  դնումա  պարկի  (մեշոկի)  մեջ  և  տանումա  անտառի  խորքերը:  Երբ  հասնումա  անտառի   այն  մասին   որտեղից  այլևս  մայրը  միայնակ  չի  կարող  վերադառնալ   տուն,   դնումա  մի  ծառի   կողքին  և  վերադառնումա:  Սակայն  անցնելով  որոշակի  հեռավորություն  լսումա  մոր  ձայնը  որը  կանչում  էր  *բալես՝  գոնե  արի  այս  մեշոկը  հետդ  վերցրա,  տանը   ձեզ  դեռ  պետք  կգա:*
> Կարծում  եմ  հասկանալի  էր  սիրո  նկարագրությունը:
> 
> Մարդկությունը  միայն  այսպիսի  նկարագրելի  դեպքերովա  հասկանում  ինչա  սերը:
> Եթե  փիլիսոփայորեն  ասում  են  սերը  վարակիչ  հիվանդությունա,  բայց  պիտի  սկզբից  դու  վարակվես  այդ  հիվանդությամբ  որ  հետո  վարակես  ուրիշներին,  կամ   նմանատիպ  արտահայտություններ:  Քիչ  մարդիկ  են  ըմբռնում  այդ  մտքերը  իրենց  խորությամբ,   մարդկությանը  օրինակներ  են  պետք  որ  տեսնի  լսի  ու  հասկանա  թե  ինչա  սերը:


Սելավի ջան: Կարդացի պատումը ու հիշեցի մի հին ճապոնական ֆիլմ "Նուրայամա լեռան լեգենդը", երբ մայրը իր ատամները ջարդում է, որ իրեն տանեն այդ " սրբազան լեռը", որ ընտանիքը մի ուտող բերանից ազատվի: Շատ հուզիչ ու գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ-պատում էր:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան.խոսքս Քրիստոնեական սիրո մասին էր.ոչ թէ մարդկային։ 
> կներես .բայց ինչպես հասկացա. գուցե լավ տեղյակ չես կտակարանին։ուստի կխնդրեի. որ    քաջատեղյակներին  չմեղադրեիր թյուրընբռնման մեջ։
> քո բերած օրինակում՝ (մի ճշտում՝ դա ոչ թէ ադաթ էր այլ հարսն էր տղային ստիպել) հեղինակը .քողարկել է մեկ այլ միտք .  այդ պարկը տղային ՙպետք՚ էր գալու երբ ինքն էլ ծերանար։
> Իսկ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ասում էՙոչ  ոք ավելի մեծ սեր չունի . քան մեկը իր կյանքը տա իր բարեկամների համար ։դուք իմ բարեկամներն եք. եթե մնաք իմ պատվիրանների մեջ՚
>  ու տվեց իր կյանքը։
> մի օրինակ ել ես բերեմ .որը փոքր ինչ կնկարագրի Քրիստոսի սերը։
> մի տան մեջ. հայրը օրենք է դնում։և այդ օրենքը խաղտողը պետք է  որպես պատիժ՝գիշերի տանիքում։
> օրերից մի օր. իր սիրելի որդին օրինազանց է լինում ։հայրն ել լինելով բավական խիստ ու խոսքի տեր մարդ՝ անհնար է համարում իր խոսքը ՙգետնովը՚ տա. ու որդուն ուղարկում է տանիք.գիշերելու։բավական ցուրտ է լինում և հոր սիրտը մղկտում է ցավից։բայց ի՞նչ անի .չի կարող որդուն ետ կանչել։և ինքն էլ վերցնելով իր անկողինը ՝բարձրանում է տանիք  .որդու հետ կրելու պատիժը։
> ասացեք.՜որ սիրող զավակը կկրկնի իր սխալը։ եթե.ոչ թէ իր պատժից վախենալով.հապա. հոր վարմունքը տեսնելով.  նա երբեք նման բան չի անի։
> Քրիստոս էլ.թողնելով երկնային փառքը. մեզ նման Բարրաբաների փոխարեն կրեց պատիժը։և իր արյունով գնեց մեղավորներիս։


Գեղեցիկ  մտքառատ  պատմություն  էս  գրել,  շատ  ուսանելի:
  Կտրուկ  ջան   պետք  չի  բաժանարար  մցնել  սիրո  մեջ,  սերը  մեկա, և  մեկ  դրսևորում  ունի  այն  Աստվածայինա,   լինի  քրիստոնեական,  բուդայական  թե  եսիմինչական,  նա   գալիսա  մարդու  սրտից,  ԷՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ  և  ամենևին  կարիք  չկա  ասելու  սա  քրիստոնեական  սեր  է,  իսկ  սա  մարդկային,  բոլորի  մեջ  էլ  Աստված  հավասարաչափ   դրել  է  սիրո  զգացումը,  մնացածը  մարդուց  է  գալիս  թե  ինչքանով   կհասկանա  որ  առանց  սիրո,  ապրած   կյանքը  ունայն  է:  

Կտրուկ  ջան  բա  վերևում  չասեցի  արի  տառակերություն  չանենք,  ինչ  կապ  ունի  հարսն  էր  ստիպել,  թե  բաջանախը,  պատմության  մեխը  ուրիշ  հարթությունում   էր,  ոչ  թե  պատմությանը  համեմունքներ  ավելացնող  ուրիշ  զանազան  նախադասություններում: 
 Թե՞  ուզում  էիր  ասել  որ  ըտենց  պատմություն  չի  կարող  լինել,  պիտի  ամպայման  պատմության  մեջ  հարսը  ստիպեր  ու  էդ  կաշկեն  էլ  տնեցիքին  պետք  գար  որ  երեխան  հետ  բերեր  հետը  տուն  հետագայում   հոր  համար:  Հա՞:
Կարողացիր  զանազանես  կարևորը  հաճելիից:

----------

յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

հարգելի Սելավի. ինչպես տեսար. ես միտքս փակագծերի մեջ էի ներառել.որն էլ. ըստ իս . երկրորդական ու երրորդական նշանակություն ունի և չեմ ուզեցել կարևորություն տալդրան։
 :Ok: իսկ սիրո մասին՝կխոսենք։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե  դու  ծնվել  էս  քրիստոնեա  երկրում  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  դու  ավելի  մեծ  առավելություն  ունես  Հնդկաստանում  կամ  Չինաստանում  ծնված  ........


Սելավի.այս հարցը շատ եմ լսել.ուստի կուզեի անդրադառնալ սրան։ այն. որ երկիրը Քրիստոնյա է. կամ իսլամական .դա ուղղակի քաղաքական խաղ է։ իրականում պետությունը չի կարող լինել  հոգևոր կերպի մեջ. քրիստոնեությունը զուտ անձնական  վիճակ է։սա ուղղակի փաստաթղթային ներկայացման ձև է։ինչպես շատ անձանց մոտ՝ անձնագրում գրվում են քրիստունյա իսկ  իրականում. շատ հեռու են նրանից։ապրել Քրիստոնյա երկրում ՝բնավ չի նշանակում լինել Քրիստոսի հետևորդ։և հակառակը ։մի կարծիր թէ մուսուլմանական երկրներում ավելի քիչ են ապրում  ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաներ՝ ։
Հիսուսն ասում է ՙովքեր իմ հոտից են ՝կլսեն իմ ձայնը՚
ցավով նշեմ. որ Քրիստոնյա կոչվող մեր երկրում. ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ պաշտանմունք է մատուցվում ոչ թէ  Քրիստոսին.այլ   նյութապաշտությանն ու կռապաշտությանը։իր  լայնացրած ՙբանտաժներով՚ՆԻՎԱՆ պաշտող  երիտասարդը նույն կռապաշտն ու հեթանոսն է Աստծո առաջ։ անկախ նրանից թէ հանրագիտարանում իր երկիրը ինչ կրոնի ու դրոշի տակ է ներկայացված։
ուստի ՝ճիշտ ես .՝բայց մեկ այլ կտրվածքում՝ԱՅՈ՜  Քրիստոնյա երկրում ծնված մարդը ՝առավելություն չունի մեկ այլ տեսակի երկրի՝  մարդու նկատմամբ ։

----------


## Սելավի

Կտրուկ  ջան  դու  կարող  էս  մի  պահ  պատկերացնել  որ  էս  կյանքը  դպրոցի  նմանա:  Երեխաները  սկզբից  գնում  են  առաջի  դասարան,  հետո  փոխադրվում  են  հաջորդաբար:  
Չեն  կարող  դպրոցում   առաջի  դասարանի  աշակերտին  տալ  ասենք  հինգերորդ  դասարանի  աշակերտին  համապատասխան  գիտելիք,  նա   չի  կարող   մարսել  այդ  գիտելիքը,  համ  էլ  դասագրքերն  են  տարբեր  առաջի  դասարանի  աշակերտին   դեռ  կյանքի   ճշմարտությունները  տալիս  են   հեքիաթանման՝  ու  խաղային  ձևերով,  որպեսզի  մարսելի  լինի  և  երեխայի  մեջ  տպավորվի  որոշակի  իմաստություններ,  մի  խոսքով  ֆունդամենտն  են  դնում,  հետագա  ավելի  բարձր՝  իմաստությունների  համար:  
Հիմա  պատկերացրա  որ  կա  կյանքի  համար  նախապատրաստված    մի  հրաշք  գիրք,   որ  քո  հետ  խոսումա  անկախ  նրանից  դու  որ  դասարանում  էս  սովորում:  Առաջի  դասրանցին  կարդալով   այդ  նույն   կյանքի  գիրքը,    հասկանալույա  իր  դասերը,  քանզի  այդ  գիրքը  իր  հետ  խոսալույա  առաջի  դասարանցուն  համապատասխան  գիտելիքներով:  
 Ութերորդ  դասարանցին  կարդալույա  նորից  այդ  նույն  գիրքը  ու  հասկանալույա  իր  դասերը,  որը   խիստ   տարբերվումա  իր  թեկուզ  յոթերորդ  դասարանում  նույն  գիրքով  սովորած     իր  դասերից:   
Հիմա  պատկերացրա  երբ  հասնում  են  ավարտական  դասարան,  երկրի  վրա  չի  գտնվում  մի   ուսուցիչ,  որ  բացատրի  այդ  գրքում   զետեղված  բարձրագույն  իմաստությունները  և  այդ  ժամանակ  լսվումա  էդ  գիրքը  գրողի  ձայնը  որը  ասումա՝  դուք  բարով  խերով  հասաք  տասերորդ  դասարան,  հիմա  ուշադիր   լսեք  ես  ձեզ   կտամ  ողջ  տիեզերական  իմաստությունները,  և  սկսումա  բացատրել  առաջի  դասարանից  սկսած,  որովհետև  անգամ  առաջի  դասարանում  այդ  գրքի  համար  նախատեսված  ուսուցիչը  այդքան  էլ  ճիշտ  չեր  բացատրել  դասերը,  քանզի  մեզ  նման  մարդ  էր  և  իրավունք  ուներ  սխալվելու   և  այդպես  այդ  գրքի  հեղինակը՝  գիրքը    բացատրելով   հասնումա  տասերորդ  դասարանի  գիտելիքներին,  բայց  քանի  որ  մարդկային  ուղեղի մեջ  դեռ  չկա  նման  կերպ   բացատրվող   հասկացողություն  էդ  բոլոր   աշակերտները  իրանց  ուսուցիչներով  հանդերձ  սկսում  են  մերժել՝  ասելով  չէ  մինչև  տասերորդ  դասարանի  գիտելիքների  հետ  համաձայն  ենք,  բայց  այ  տասի  գիտելիքները  ճիշտ  չի,  որովհետև  մենք  միշտ  դժոխքը  պիտի  հասկանանք  ծծումբի  լիճ,  որովհետև  ըտենց  մեզ  մարսելիյա,  Հիսուսի  ասած  «ովքեր     իմ  հոտից  են    կլսեն   իմ  ձայնը»  պիտի  հասկանանք   որ,  «ով  չլսեց  իր  ձայնը,  գնումա  ծծումբի  լիճ»:
Էս  գիրքը  գրողը  ասումա  այ  ձեր  ցավը  տանեմ  էն  ժամանակ  մենք   ձեզ  չեինք  տալիս  համապատասխան   ուսուցիչներ  որ  ձեզ  բացատրեին  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը՝  որովհետև    դուք  դեռ  պիտի  հայտնաբերեիք   թե  ինչա  գրավիտացիոն  դաշտը,  դուք  պիտի  հասկանաիք  թե  ինչա  մագնիսականությունը,  դուք  պիտի  հասկանաիք  աստղագիտությունը,  բայց  հիմա  արդեն  ձեր  գիտելիքները  հերիքում  են,  հիմա  ձեր  հետ  խոսալու  ենք   ոչ  թե  մետաֆորաներով  այլ  ուղիղ,  քանզի  ունեք  համապատասխան  գիտելիքներ,  որ  «սատանա»  մետաֆորայի  փոխարեն  ձեզ  արդեն  ասենք  ԴՆԹ,  որ  դա  կոդավորված  է,  որ  դա  առաջինը  դրվելա  Ադամի  և  Եվայի  մեջ,  ծննդոց  գրքի  մետաֆորայում,  որ  այդ  ԴՆԹ-ն  ձեզ  չի  թողել  հասկանաք  Աստվածային  իմաստությունները,  որովհետև  սա  աստիճանական  ուսուցում  է,  որ  պիտի  փուլ  առ  փուլ  անցնեիք,  որպիսզի  փակ  վիճակից  տեսնեիք  մարդ  արարածը  դեպի  լույսնա  գնալու  թե  խավարը, հիմա  արդեն  մոլորակի  էներգիան  ձեր  սիրո,  լույսի   շնորհիվ համապատասխանում    է,  որպիսզի  ԴՆԹ-ի  մի  քանի  կոդավորում  բացվի  և  հիմա  դուք  ուզեք  թե  չուզեք  պիտի  բացվի,  պիտի  հասկանաք  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը,  պիտի  ավելի  լուսավոր  դառնաք: 
Կտրուկ  ջան հասկանում  էս  չէ,  մենք  տարբեր  լեզուներով  ենք  խոսում,  որովհետև  ես ինտուիցիայով    ընդունեցի  որ  ինքը  գիրքը  գրողնա,  ու  համաձայնվեցի  շարունակեմ  գիտելիքներ  ստանալս,   իսկ  դու  չես  ուզում  քո  զաբոռից  իջնես,  որովհետև  ըտեղ  քեզ  ԴԵՌ  հարմարա,  չնայած  որ  դու  էլ    քո  համոզմունքը  ունես    որ  իբր   լենացրած  բանդաժներով  նիվա  հարգող    պատանիները    կռապաշտ  են: Ես  քեզ  չեմ  համոզում  որ  դու  քո  տեսակետը  փոխես,  մնա  քո  համոզմունքներում,  մենակ  հիշի  որ  Հիսուսը  ասում  էր  նաև,  մի  դատապարտիր  ոչ  մեկին,  սա  քրիստոնիայի  ամենաարժեքավոր   նիշերից  մեկնա,  որ  պիտի  պահպանենք,  ես  օրինակ՝   քրիստոնիա  լինելով  հանդերձ,   լավ  չեմ  զգում  երբ  քեզ  նման  խելացի՝  ու  իմ  համար  շատ  թանկագին  քրիստոնիան,  կռապաշտ  է  անվանում  մեկ  այլ՝   քեզ  նման՝  նույնպես   շատ  թանկագին  նիվիա   հարգող  պատանուն՝  իր  ոչ  լիարժեք  ըմբռնման  պատճառով:  
Խուսափի  պիտակավորումից, մի  գուցէ  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը  չգիտես:

Կտրուկ  ջան  ստեղ  են  չէ  ասում,  ամեն  մարդ  ունի  արշին  որով  չափումա  ուրիշին :Smile: :
Լավ  եղիր  հարազատս:

----------

յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հիմա  պատկերացրա  երբ  հասնում  են  ավարտական  դասարան,  երկրի  վրա  չի  գտնվում  մի   ուսուցիչ,  որ  բացատրի  այդ  գրքում   զետեղված  բարձրագույն  իմաստությունները



Հասկանում եմ ասածդ Սելավի ջան։դու ել խնդրում եմ ինձ հասկացի՜ր։ 
 այո  1 ին դասարանցուն  այլ բան է հասնում սովորելու. իսկ 8 րդ ին այլ։ Պողոս առաքյալը դա ձևակերպում է այսպես ՙկաթի պահանջ ունեցողներ և  պինդ կերակուրի ՚։ միայն ասեմ .որ կաթից պինդ կերակուրի անցնում են. ոչ թե  գիտելիքների առատությամբ. այլ հոգևոր կյանքի զարգացումով։իսկ հոգևոր կյանքի աճը. ոչ այլն ինչ է. եթե ոչ  խոնարհություն.հեզություն.սեր և աստծո  հանդեպ կատարյալ վստահություն։
դպրոցի օրինակով. ասեմ որ 1 ին դասարանում սովորած  5 +5 ը   բարձր դասարանում   երբեք  չի դառնում     12։Սելավի. իհարկե շատ ուրախ կլինեմ քեզ համար .եթե դու հասել էս հոգևոր կատարելության։բայց կտակարանում. կան նշված հատուկ նշաններ .որոնք պետք է ՙուղեկցեն՚ այդպիսի մարդկանց։ արդյոք գիտե՞ս այդ նշանների մասին ։արդյոք ունե՞ս նրանցից մեկը։

----------


## Սելավի

> Հասկանում եմ ասածդ Սելավի ջան։դու ել խնդրում եմ ինձ հասկացի՜ր։ 
>  այո  1 ին դասարանցուն  այլ բան է հասնում սովորելու. իսկ 8 րդ ին այլ։ Պողոս առաքյալը դա ձևակերպում է այսպես ՙկաթի պահանջ ունեցողներ և  պինդ կերակուրի ՚։ միայն ասեմ .որ կաթից պինդ կերակուրի անցնում են. ոչ թե  գիտելիքների առատությամբ. այլ հոգևոր կյանքի զարգացումով։իսկ հոգևոր կյանքի աճը. ոչ այլն ինչ է. եթե ոչ  խոնարհություն.հեզություն.սեր և աստծո  հանդեպ կատարյալ վստահություն։
> դպրոցի օրինակով. ասեմ որ 1 ին դասարանում սովորած  5 +5 ը   բարձր դասարանում   երբեք  չի դառնում     12։Սելավի. իհարկե շատ ուրախ կլինեմ քեզ համար .եթե դու հասել էս հոգևոր կատարելության։բայց կտակարանում. կան նշված հատուկ նշաններ .որոնք պետք է ՙուղեկցեն՚ այդպիսի մարդկանց։ արդյոք գիտե՞ս այդ նշանների մասին ։արդյոք ունե՞ս նրանցից մեկը։



Կտրուկ  ջան  ես  չասացի  որ  հասել  եմ  հոգևոր  կատարելության,  ես  պարզապես  շեշտեցի  որ  շարունակում  եմ  ՍՈՎՈՐԵԼ:  Ամբողջ  մարդկային  կյանքը  շարունակական  սովորելու  ընթացքա:
Ինչքան  խորանում  էս  հոգևոր  գաղտնիքների  մեջ  այնքան  նկատում  էս  որ՝  այն  ինչը  որ  գիտես,  համեմատած  նրա  հետ  ինչը  որ  չգիտես՝  նմանա  օվկիանոսի  մեջ  ընդհամենը  մի  կաթիլի:  

Եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ,  էդ  ի՞նչ  նշանների  մասին  էս  հարցնում:  Այդ  ի՞նչ  նշաններ  են  որ  պիտի  ուղեկցեն  մարդկանց,  խնդրում  եմ  լուսավորի:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (21.01.2009), յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ ոնց հասկանում եմ ձեր ուզածը  նույն բանն է, սակայն դուք տարբեր հարթություններից եք նայում դրա համար էլ համաձայնության չեք գալիս։
Փորձեք նայել դիացինի հարթությունից ....

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ,  էդ  ի՞նչ  նշանների  մասին  էս  հարցնում:  Այդ  ի՞նչ  նշաններ  են  որ  պիտի  ուղեկցեն  մարդկանց,  խնդրում  եմ  լուսավորի:


Ավետարան ըստ Մարկոսի ԺԶ.17
   ՙսրանք են այն նշաները .որոնք պիտի ուղեկցեն նրանց .որոնք հավատում են .իմ անունով դեվեր պիտի հանեն.լեզուներ պիտի խոսեն.իրենց ձեռքերին օձեր պիտի բռնեն .և եթե մահացու թույն խմեն  .դա նրանց չպիտի վնասի .հիվանդների վրա ձեռք  պիտի դնեն և բժշկեն՚ ։
ուրիշ շատ չափորոշիչներ կան. որոնց օգնությամբ կարելի է տարբերել 
 ՙԱստծո մարդկանց՚ կեղծ  վարդապետներից և ուսուցանողներից։ 
եթե հարկ լինի ՝կգրեմ։

----------


## Սելավի

> Ավետարան ըստ Մարկոսի ԺԶ.17
>    ՙսրանք են այն նշաները .որոնք պիտի ուղեկցեն նրանց .որոնք հավատում են .իմ անունով դեվեր պիտի հանեն.լեզուներ պիտի խոսեն.իրենց ձեռքերին օձեր պիտի բռնեն .և եթե մահացու թույն խմեն  .դա նրանց չպիտի վնասի .հիվանդների վրա ձեռք  պիտի դնեն և բժշկեն՚ ։
> ուրիշ շատ չափորոշիչներ կան. որոնց օգնությամբ կարելի է տարբերել 
>  ՙԱստծո մարդկանց՚ կեղծ  վարդապետներից և ուսուցանողներից։ 
> եթե հարկ լինի ՝կգրեմ։


Պարզա՝  ես  սկզբից  չհասկացա  ինչ  նշանների  մասին  էիր  խոսում,  կարծեցի  ինչ  որ  հատուկ  նշաններ  ասելով  ինիկատի  ունեիր     ասենք  Դավթի  նշանի  տիպի  բաներ:
Չէ՝ ես  չունեմ  դրանք:  Բայց  լսի  պատմեմ  ինչ  ունեմ: Մի  գուցե  քեզ  էլ  հետաքրքրի:
Կնոջս  ստուգեցին  հիվանդանոցում  և  ասեցին  որ  պիտի  տեղափոխվենք  մեր  բնակավայրից    1500  կիլոմետր  հեռավորության  վրա  գտնվող  մեկ   այլ  ավելի  մասնագիտական  հիվանդանոց,  որովհետև  բարդ  վիրահատություն  պիտի  անեին:
Երկու  օրից  հետո  մեր  տեղական  հիվանդանոցից  մեզ  տրամադրեցին  երկու  տոմս  ինքնաթիռի  համար,  բայց  մի  կողմի՝  միայն  գնալու,  իսկ  ետադարձը  առանց  ժամկետավորելու  էր,  որովհետև   ետադարձի  ժամկետը    անգամ  բժիշկները  չեին  կարողանում  կռահել,  որպեսզի  վերադարձի  տոմսերն  էլ հստակ  օրով   տաին: Երբ  տոմսերը  ձեռքս  մտա  տուն  ուրախ  ուրախ  կնոջս  ասեցի  պատրաստվի  գնում  ենք  ման  գալու  պետության  հաշվին: Կինս  տրտմած  ձեն  չհանեց՝  հետո  կամաց  կամաց  մեր  մտերիմները  սկսեցին  գալ,  որպեսզի  մխիթարեն  մեզ,  սակայն  վերջում  բոլորին՝  ես  ավելի  մխիթարված  ճանապարհեցի: 
  Կինս  երեկոյան  սկսեց  իր  պայուսակը  դասավորել  որ  առավոտյան  պիտի  թռնենք:  Երբ  ամեն    ինչ   դասավորել  էր  հարցրեցի  ի՞նչ  էս  վերցրել,  ասեց  դե  խալաթ  բան,  ասի  ոնց,  ես  քեզ  ասում  եմ  գնում  ենք  ման  գալու  դու  խալաթ  էս  վերցնում, ասեց  բա  ինչ  վերցնեմ,  ասի  էն  լավ  շորտիկս  վերցրա,  մի  հատ  մեծ  ջրաշխարհին  վայել սրբիչ  վերցրա,  քեզ  էլ  դրա  նման  բաներ,  քանի  որ  այն  քաղաքը  որ  պիտի  գնաինք  այդտեղա  գտնվում  աշխարհի  ամենամեծ  մոլը  և  այդ  մոլում  շատ  մեծ  ու  գեղեցիկ  ջրաշխարհ  կա:  Հա  մոռացա  ասեմ  երբ  մեզ  մխիթարելու  եկած  մեր  սիրելիները  հարցնում  էին  բա  երբ  կվերադառնաք  ասում  էի  վաղը  չէ  մյուս  օրը,  սակայն  վերադարձին  դեռ  ժամկետ  նշած  չէր     և  մենակ  կինս  գիտեր  որ  վերադարձը  անորոշա,  սակայն  ոչ  մեկին  չէր  ասում  որ  մենք  դեռ  վերադարձը  չգիտենք: 
Բայց  հենց  առավոտյան  մինչև  մեր  թռնելը  վերադարցի  տոմսը  երկու  օրից   ժամկետավորեցի  քանզի  բաց  տոմս  էր:  
Մի  խոսքով  երբ  մեր  պայուսակը  դասավորեցինք  գեղեցիկ  օրեր  անցկացնելու  ատրիբուտներով  և  գնացինք  ներկայացանք  այդ  հիվանդանոցը  որտեղ  արդեն  սպասում  էին  մեզ,  բժիշկը  ասեց  մենք  հիմա  նորից  կստուգենք  և  վաղը  արդեն  վիրահատությունը  կանենք:  Ասեցի  ok  և  կնոջս  տարան  ստուգելու,  մի  տաս  րոպեից  մի  հատ  ուրիշ  բժիշկ  էլ  միացավ  այդ  չափազանց  խելացի  բժիշկին,  հետո  ինձ  կանչեցին  ասեցին՝  կներեք  որ  ձեզ  անհանգստացրել  ենք,  բայց  ամեն  ինչ  նորմալ  է  մենք  ոչ  մի  խնդիր  չենք  տեսնում,  ասեցի ոչինչ  ինչա  եղել  դուք  էլ  եք  մարդ  և  ամեն  իրավունք  ունեք  սխալվելու:
երբ  հիվանդանոցից  դուրս  էինք  գալիս  կինս  մի  պահ  առաջի  անգամ  իրական  հրաշք  տեսած  մարդու  սառած  հայացքով  նայեց  ինձ  ու  սկսեց  ուրախությունից  լացել,  ընենց  լացեց  իմ  լացնել  եկավ,  բայց  հետո  հասկացավ  թե  դա  ինչ  լաց  էր:  
Հետո  գնացինք  ջրաշխարհ,  երբ   լողանում  էինք  ասեցի  հիշում  էս  երեկ  երեկոյան  ասում  էի  էն  կլեչատնի  շորտիկս  դիր,  խեթ  խեթ  տրտմած  հայացքով  վրաս  էիր  նայում,  հիմա  տեսնում  էս  որ  շորտ  չվերցնեիր  հո  չէինք   լողանա:   Ու  այդպես  երկու  օր  լավ  ման  եկանք՝  հազիվ  առիթ  էր  ստեղծվել,  երեխաներն  էլ  մեր  հետ  չէին,  ու  շատ  առողջ  վիճակով  վերադարձանք  տուն:
Կտրուկ  ջան  հիմա  հասկացար  ես  ինչ  ունե՞մ:
  Եթե  սխալ  հասկացար  ասեմ  « եթե  երեկոյան  մարդու    գլխին  քյառփինջա  ընկնում,  նշանակումա  դա  ինքն  էր  իր    համար  պատրաստել   առավոտյան»
Կտրուկ  ջան  մի  խոսքով  ես  գիտեմ   ինչ  պատրաստեմ   իմ  և  իմ  ընտանիքի  համար:  Եղբայրս  սա  մտնումա՞  էդ  նշանների  մեջ:

----------

Hrayr (23.01.2009), Կտրուկ (22.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Սելավի ջան. անկեղծ ուրախ եմ ձեր ընտանեկան երջանկության և Աստծո կատարած հրաշքի համար։այստեղ տեղին է հիշել Հիսուսի խոսքերը ՙքո՜ հավատքը քեզ բժշկեց՚
այսինքն .Աստված տեսնելով քո հավատքը. բժշկության հրաշք կատարեց։որի համար անպայման պետք է շնորհակալություն հայտնել։կտակարանում  նկարագրվում է այսպիսի մի դեպք։ 10 հոգի բորոտներ(սա անբուժելի հիվանդություն էր) տեսնելով Հիսուսին. հեռվից աղաղակում ենՙՀիսուս վարդապետ .ողորմիր մեզ՚։  և Տերը նրանց ասում է ՙգնացեք՜դուք ձեզ քահանաներին ցույց տվեք՚ և երբ գնում էին .նույն ժամին մաքրվեցին։նրանցից մեկը երբ տեսավ. որ բժշկվեց .վերադարձավ և ընկավ Հիսուսի ոտքերի առաջ և գոհություն էր հայտնում Նրան։Հիսուս հարցրեց.ՙՍրանք տասն էլ չմաքրվեցի՞ն իսկ  արդ.իննը ու՞ր են.որ չվերադարձան փառք տալու համար Աստծուն՚ 

իհարկե այդ ողորմությունը որ Աստված արել է ձեզ համար .չի նշանակում. որ Աստվածային խորհուրդները քեզ համար ավելի հասկանալի են քան այն մարդկանց .որոնք իրենց կյանքը նվիրել են Աստծուն։երբ մարդիք Կտակարանային ճշմարտությունները հասկանում են երկար տարիների .Անձնուրաց հավատքի կյանք ապրելով.վերցնել ու ասել. որ  ՙառաջնորդները չեն հասկանում.՚ ըստ իս  անընդունելի է։Հիսուսն ասում է ՙեթե մեկը կամենում է գալ իմ ետևից.թող ուրանա իր անձը .թող վերցնիիր խաչը.և գա իմ ետևից՚
էլ ու՜մ պետք է Աստված իր Սուրբ Հոգու միջոցով  հայտնի իր խորհուրդները.եթե ոչ նրանց։

----------

may (22.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> երբ մարդիք Կտակարանային ճշմարտությունները հասկանում են երկար տարիների .Անձնուրաց հավատքի կյանք ապրելով.վերցնել ու ասել. որ  ՙառաջնորդները չեն հասկանում.՚ ըստ իս  անընդունելի է։Հիսուսն ասում է ՙեթե մեկը կամենում է գալ իմ ետևից.թող ուրանա իր անձը .թող վերցնիիր խաչը.և գա իմ ետևից՚
> էլ ու՜մ պետք է Աստված իր Սուրբ Հոգու միջոցով  հայտնի իր խորհուրդները.եթե ոչ նրանց։


Կտրուկ  ջան  մի  գուցե  դու  չես  նայում  քեզ  շրջապատող  երևույթներին՝  կանցնի  մի  որոշ  ժամանակ    մոտ  3  տարի  և  երբ  կսկսեն  ամբողջ  հզորությամբ  իրենց  գործունեություը  ծավալել  այն  մարդիկ,  ովքեր  նախատեսված  էին  այս  ժամանակների  համար,  այդ  ժամանակ  միայն  կնկատես  որ  մեր  գնացքը  արմագեդոն  կայարանում  չկանգնեց,  այլ  առաջ  շարժվեց,  հիմա  մեր  համամարդկային  գնացքը  մոտենում  է  Նոր  Երուսաղեմ  կանգառին,  բացիր  աչքերդ,  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  երևումա,  եթե  ննջես՝  բաց  կթողնես  դարերի  մարգարեությունները,  որոնք  մեր  ժամանակների  համար  էր  արված   և  հիմա  կատարվում  են:
Շատ  շատերը  կերազեին  ապրել  այս  տարիներին,  սակայն  դու  ընտրիալ  էս,  որ  հենց  այսօր  դու  գտնվում  էս  երկիր  մոլորակում: Կյանքը  իր  դռները  բացում  է  նրանց  առաջ  ովքեր  ետ  չեն  նայում,  ուշադիր  նորից  զննիր  շրջապատդ,   այնտեղ  բաներ  կան  որ  դու  դեռ  չես  նկատել,    ճիշտա,  կյանքը  շախմատային  պոեզիա  է,  վերջում  թե  արքաները,  թե  զինվոր  ու  ձիերը  դրվում  են  միևնույն  արկղում,  սակայն,  նրանք  նպատակային  էին  խաղում,  այդ  դերն  էր  ընձեռված  իրանց  այս  կյանքում: 
Իզուր  են  այն  պուլսերը,  քանի  դեռ  այդ  պուլսեր  տվողը,  «հին  տակառի  մեջ  լցված  նոր  գինիները»  «հավատքն  առանց  գործերի  մեռածները»  տակառը՝  որպես  բոչկա  են  հասկանում,  իսկ  գործը  իրենց  ուղեղին  համոզել  են  հասկանում: 
Գիտես  կտրուկ  ջան,    եթե  աղքատը  հավա  ուտում,  նշանակումա  կամ  ինքնա  հիվանդ  կամ  հավը,  կամ  մի  թե՞  կարելիյա  ամուսնանալ  այն  աղջկա  հետ  ում  քո  հումորը  չի  ծիծաղացնում:  
Կարծում  եմ  հասկանում  էս  փոխաբերությունները:  Ինչու  եմ  այսքան  բազմաշերտ  ասում,  որպեսզի  հասկանանք,  որ  ամեն  թռչուն  իր  երգիցա  բավականություն  ստանում,  հիմա  դու  վերլուծի  որտեղի՞ց  ագռավը  կիմանա  սոխակի  լացը,  չնայած  որ  երկուսն  էլ  շատ  սիրելի  թռչուններ  են,  բնության  համար: Կամ  դու  չգիտես  որ  թրթուռի  վերջը,  թիթեռի  սկիզբնա:  
 Հիմա  այդ  թիթեռներն  են  գալիս,  որպեսզի  սովորացնեն  ճշմարտությունը՝  ճշմարտությունը  կար,  մեր  կողքին  էր,  սակայն  մենք  մեր  ուզած  ձևով  էինք  մատուցում,  մեր  մարդկային  ուղեղի  հասանելիքն  էինք  միայն  մատուցում,  թողնելով  հիմնականը: 
 Հիմա  ում  ասում  եմ  բարի  գալուստ,  իրանք  կտարածեն  սերը  մարդկային  սրտերում:   Ցույց  կտան  մարդկությանը  որ  մենք  մի  մեծ  ընտանիք  ենք,  և  պետք  չի  բաժանություն  դնել  այդ  ընտանիքում,  համբերիր  ու  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  կլինի  քեզ:  
Վերջնական  կհասկանաս  թե  Հիսուսը   ինչու  էր  ասում ՙ «եթե մեկը կամենում է գալ իմ ետևից. թող ուրանա իր անձը .թող վերցնի  իր խաչը.  և գա իմ ետևից»  վստահեցնում  եմ   քեզ,  վերջնական  կհասկանաս  այդ  բարձրագույն  իմաստության  Սուրբ  նշանակությունը:՚
Արի  այսքանով  վերջակետ  դնենք  մենք  իրոք  տարբեր  լեզուներով  ենք  խոսում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> մենք  մի  մեծ  ընտանիք  ենք,  և  պետք  չի  բաժանություն  դնել  այդ  ընտանիքում,  համբերիր  ու  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  կլինի  քեզ:  
> Վերջնական  կհասկանաս  թե  Հիսուսը   ինչու  էր  ասում ՙ «եթե մեկը կամենում է գալ իմ ետևից. թող ուրանա իր անձը .թող վերցնի  իր խաչը.  և գա իմ ետևից»  վստահեցնում  եմ   քեզ,  վերջնական  կհասկանաս  այդ  բարձրագույն  իմաստության  Սուրբ  նշանակությունը:՚
> Արի  այսքանով  վերջակետ  դնենք  մենք  իրոք  տարբեր  լեզուներով  ենք  խոսում:


վերջակետը միշտ էլ կա Սելավի ջան։մի հարց էլ տամ՝եթե կուզես պատասխանիր .կուզես ՝ոչ։բայց եթե գտնում ես որ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում.փորձեմ քո լեզվով խոսալ որ հասկանալի լինեմ։
Այ ասում ես մենք մի մեծ ընտանիք ենք։լա՛վ. համաձայն եմ։և այդ ընտանիքը. կարծում եմ միայն մեր ժամանակակիցներին չի վերաբերվում. այլ ողջ մարդկությանը.իր անցած 
պատմությունով։հիմա ինչ ես կարծում Աստված պետք է խտրականությու՞ն դներ սերունդների միջև և մինչև մեզ ապրած սերունդներին ոչինչ չհայտներ և պահեր միայն մե՞զ համար։

----------


## Hrayr

Թույլ տվեք նորից խառնվել...
Նախ՝ Վահան ջան բաներ կան որ նոր են բացահայտվում ու կան բաներ որոնք դեռ ծածկված են։ Դա մեծ ընտանիք լինելուն չի խանգարում ու խտրականության խնդիր էլ չկա, այստեղ ժամանակների խնդիր է, Աստված ամեն բան իրա ժամանակին է անում, հարկ չկա անել մի բան որը հիմա պետք չէ։
Մենք ապրում ենք տարբեր ժամանակներում ու ամեն ժամանակ իր ընթացքն ու խնդիրներն ունի, ունի նաև իր մարգարեությունները, հայտնությունները։

Այստեղ շատ վտանգավոր մի բան կա որը դառնում է պատճառ այսպիսի քննարկումների...

Որքան ժամանակը մոտենում է այնքան ավելանում են այն մարգերեները որոնց մասին գրված է. «Քո անունով մարգարեություններ էինք անում ....» իսկ պատասխանը հետևյալն է «Մեգդի գնացեք ես ձեզ բնավ չեմ ճանաչում...»
Հասկանում ենք որ գալու են մարգարեներ որոնծ մեծ մասը սուտ մարգարեություն են անելու, նրանք ուրիշ բան չեն ասելու, այլապես նրանց չեն ընդունի, նրանք գալու են իմաստությամբ, խորագիտութամբ, հրաշքներով, մինչև անգամ հնարավոր է երկնքից կրակ իջեցնեն, բայց այս բոլորը լինելու է որպեսզի եթե հնարավոր լինի ընտրյալներին մոլորեցնեն, հասկանում եք լրջությունը անեն այնպիսի բաներ որ ընտրյալներին մոլորեցնեն։

Այս ամենից զգուշանալու ամենալավ տարբերակը Աստծո հետ անմիջական կապի մեջ լինելն է, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում վտանգը շատ մեծ է։ Եթե մի բան տանում է նրան որ մարդը տեսնում է առանց Աստծո հնարավոր է ապրել դա շնչավոր է և դիվական։ Եթե մի բան մարդուն չի մղում մոտենալու Աստծուն ուրեմն դա Աստծուց չէ։

Հուսով եմ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել քննարկվող թեման և կարողացա փոքր ինչ հասկանալի ձևով արտահայտել մտքերս.......
Հարգանքներով՝ Հրայր

----------

Second Chance (05.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> վերջակետը միշտ էլ կա Սելավի ջան։մի հարց էլ տամ՝եթե կուզես պատասխանիր .կուզես ՝ոչ։բայց եթե գտնում ես որ տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում.փորձեմ քո լեզվով խոսալ որ հասկանալի լինեմ։
> Այ ասում ես մենք մի մեծ ընտանիք ենք։լա՛վ. համաձայն եմ։և այդ ընտանիքը. կարծում եմ միայն մեր ժամանակակիցներին չի վերաբերվում. այլ ողջ մարդկությանը.իր անցած 
> պատմությունով։հիմա ինչ ես կարծում Աստված պետք է խտրականությու՞ն դներ սերունդների միջև և մինչև մեզ ապրած սերունդներին ոչինչ չհայտներ և պահեր միայն մե՞զ համար։


Կտրուկ  ջան  խտրականության  հարց  չկա,  մարդկությունը  պիտի  ինքնուրույն   զարգանար,  հասու  լիներ  տարբեր  գիտությունների,  որ  նոր   Աստված  խոսար  արդեն  ոչ  թե  մետաֆոր  նկարագրելի  հեքիաթային  տեսքով,  այլ  հստակ   իրերը    կոչեր  իրենց  անուններով:

----------


## Karina

Հիսուսն է միակ ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը: Ոչ Բուդդան, ոչ Մուհամեդը մարդկության փրկության համար ոչինչ չեն արել: Միայն Հիսուսը մարդեղացավ և մարդկության մեղքերը գամեց խաչի վրա ու միայն նա է, որ հարություն է առել ու դրանով տվել մեզ հաղթանակ: Հետևաբար ոչ մի ուրիշ ճանապարհ լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հիսուսն է միակ ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը: Ոչ Բուդդան, ոչ Մուհամեդը մարդկության փրկության համար ոչինչ չեն արել: Միայն Հիսուսը մարդեղացավ և մարդկության մեղքերը գամեց խաչի վրա ու միայն նա է, որ հարություն է առել ու դրանով տվել մեզ հաղթանակ: Հետևաբար ոչ մի ուրիշ ճանապարհ լինել չի կարող:


Ինչպիսի կատեգորիզմ:
Փշաքաղվեցի տնաշեն:

----------

Tig (22.05.2009), Արշակ (22.05.2009), Հայկօ (22.05.2009), յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Հիսուսն է միակ ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը: Ոչ Բուդդան, ոչ Մուհամեդը մարդկության փրկության համար ոչինչ չեն արել: Միայն Հիսուսը մարդեղացավ և մարդկության մեղքերը գամեց խաչի վրա ու միայն նա է, որ հարություն է առել ու դրանով տվել մեզ հաղթանակ: Հետևաբար ոչ մի ուրիշ ճանապարհ լինել չի կարող:


Կարինա ջան, էս աշխարհի կեսից ավելիին աղանդավոր հանեցիր… Տենց ո՞նց կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## Karina

> Կարինա ջան, էս աշխարհի կեսից ավելիին աղանդավոր հանեցիր… Տենց ո՞նց կլինի:


Ես ինձանից չեմ հորինել դա: Դա աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություն է:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարինա ջան, էս աշխարհի կեսից ավելիին աղանդավոր հանեցիր… Տենց ո՞նց կլինի:


Է հա բա չգիտեիր, որ Աֆրկայում ծնված սևամորթը որ ամբողջ կյանքում Հիսուսի անունը չի էլ լսի, հավիտյան դժոխքի կրակներում պիտի այրվի:

----------

Tig (22.05.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Ես ինձանից չեմ հորինել դա: Դա աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություն է:


Աստվածաշնչի հենց նման մեկնությունների համար էլ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել այն… :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես ինձանից չեմ հորինել դա: Դա աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություն է:


Մուսուլմանի աստվածաշնչում էլ գրված ա, որ ես գյավուր եմ:
Ինչ եք առաջարկում?

----------


## Karina

Շատ տեղերում շատ բաներ կան գրված, բայց Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ու պատմական ճշգրիտ փաստերով ապացուցված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ տեղերում շատ բաներ կան գրված, բայց Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ու պատմական ճշգրիտ փաստերով ապացուցված:


Ինչի? Երևի անունը Աստվածաշունչա դրա համար, չէ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու պատմական ճշգրիտ փաստերով ապացուցված:


Էս պահը հետաքրքրեց: Մի երկու փաստ էլի: Արխիվներից բաներից:

----------

Tig (22.05.2009), յոգի (29.10.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շատ տեղերում շատ բաներ կան գրված, բայց Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ու պատմական ճշգրիտ փաստերով ապացուցված:


Ղուրանի դեպքերն էլ են մասամբ պատմական: Ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչինը, ի դեպ:
Բուդդիզմն էլ ընդհանրապես, ամենամարդկային կրոնն ա համարվում:
Հետո?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ղուրանի դեպքերն էլ են մասամբ պատմական: Ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչինը, ի դեպ:


Բայց վատ չէր լինի, որ հարության պահով փաստավավերագրական մի հատ ֆիլմ լիներ:

----------


## Tig

Հա ի դեպ, Կարինա ջան, մահմեդականները Հիսուսին, Մարիամին ... ընդունում են որպես սրբեր: Ղուրանում նրանց բոլորի մասին էլ կա: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչ են ասում նրանք մեր Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ, ասում են, քանի որ այն ժամանակի ընթացքում շատ էր աղավաղվել, Աստված որոշեց Մուհամեդին ուղարկի այդ աղավաղումները ուղղելու համար: Թե որքանով է դա նրա մոտ ստացվել դա այլ հարց է: :Wink:  Պարադոքսը այն է, որ քրիստոնեությունն ու իսլամը միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրն ունեն:

----------


## Karina

> Հա ի դեպ, Կարինա ջան, մահմեդականները Հիսուսին, Մարիամին ... ընդունում են որպես սրբեր: Ղուրանում նրանց բոլորի մասին էլ կա: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչ են ասում նրանք մեր Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ, ասում են, քանի որ այն ժամանակի ընթացքում շատ էր աղավաղվել, Աստված որոշեց Մուհամեդին ուղարկի այդ աղավաղումները ուղղելու համար: Թե որքանով է դա նրա մոտ ստացվել դա այլ հարց է: Պարադոքսը այն է, որ քրիստոնեությունն ու իսլամը միևնույն սկզբնաղբյուրն ունեն:


Ղուրանում և Քռիստոսի մասին կա, և մովսեսի, Աբրահամի, Նոյի.....բայց օրինակ Հիսուսը այնտեղ նկարագրվում է որպես ավետարանի քարոզիչ ընդամենը: Մահմեդականությունը շատ ավելի երիտասարդ կրոն է, քան հուդայականությունն ու քրիստոնեությունը, հետևություններն ինքդ արա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հետաքրիքր է ղուրան ինչ է նշանակում:


Նայեցի, "մեկնություն", "ուղեկից", "փաստերի շարադրանք":

----------


## Tig

> Ղուրանում և Քռիստոսի մասին կա, և մովսեսի, Աբրահամի, Նոյի.....բայց օրինակ Հիսուսը այնտեղ նկարագրվում է որպես ավետարանի քարոզիչ ընդամենը: Մահմեդականությունը շատ ավելի երիտասարդ կրոն է, քան հուդայականությունն ու քրիստոնեությունը, հետևություններն ինքդ արա


Մի րոպե, ի՞նչ կապ ունի երիտասարդն ու տարեցը, մենք բովանդակության մասին ենք խոսում:
Արևապաշտությունն էլ քրիստոնեությունից տարեց է, և ի՞նչ…

----------

Գալաթեա (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայեցի, "մեկնություն", "ուղեկից", "փաստերի շարադրանք":


Գիտեմ, հաջորդ հարցս էլ լինելու էր այն, թե ինչ է նշանակում Բիբլիա; Քանի որ Աստվածաշունչ Գրքին միայն հայերն են ասում: Իսկ մնացածը ասում են հունարեն Բիբիլիա - βιβλία; Որը նշանակում է Գիրք; Կամ Եվանգելիա - εὐαγγέλιον, բարի լուր: Այնպես որ Աստվածային հատուկ շունչ դնելը Գրքի մեջ զուտ լեզվական խնդիր է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մահմեդականությունը շատ ավելի երիտասարդ կրոն է, քան հուդայականությունն ու քրիստոնեությունը, հետևություններն ինքդ արա


Քրիստոնեությունն էլ ավելի երիտասարդ է, քան բուդայականությունն ու  հինդուիզմը: Ինչ հետևություն խորհուրդ կտաս անել?

----------


## Karina

> Մի րոպե, ի՞նչ կապ ունի երիտասարդն ու տարեցը, մենք բովանդակության մասին ենք խոսում:
> Արևապաշտությունն էլ քրիստոնեությունից տարեց է, և ի՞նչ…


Մենք կարծեմ նմանությունից ենք խոսում, որ Աստվածաշնչյան կերպարները այնտեղ էլ են նշված: Մուհամեդը ծնվել է 570թ. Հիսուսի խաչելությունից հետո Մեքքայում, Կուրայշ ցեղում: Երիտասարդ տարիներին նա ընդհարվում էր ինչպես հրեաների, այնպես էլ քրիստոնեական տարբեր խմբերի հետ: 610թ. նրան հայտնվում է Ջուբրաիլ հրեշտակը /Գաբրիել/ և տալիս է նրան հայտնություն "ալլահ" անունով աստծո մասին և նա սկսում է ալլահին հավատալու մասին իր քարոզները, որն այն ժամանակներում անապատի աստվածներից մեկն է եղել և ունեցել է բորենու տեսք: Կարճ ասած իսլամը հակադրվում է ինչպես հրեական, այնպես էլ քրիստոնեական կրոններին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> 610թ. նրան հայտնվում է Ջուբրաիլ հրեշտակը /Գաբրիել/ և տալիս է նրան հայտնություն "ալլահ" անունով աստծո մասին և նա սկսում է ալլահին հավատալու մասին իր քարոզները, որն այն ժամանակներում անապատի աստվածներից մեկն է եղել և ունեցել է բորենու տեսք:


Էս էլ՝ *Տրիբունի* տենչած պատմական փաստը: Անհերքելի ճշմարտություն ա սա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> և տալիս է նրան հայտնություն "ալլահ" անունով աստծո մասին


Կարինա ջան, ալլահ աստծո անուն չի; Արաբերեն ալլահ նշանակում է միակ աստված: Ալ-լահ: Ռուսերեն Бог, Անգլերեն God, Հայերեն Աստված:

----------


## Tig

> Մենք կարծեմ նմանությունից ենք խոսում, որ Աստվածաշնչյան կերպարները այնտեղ էլ են նշված: Մուհամեդը ծնվել է 570թ. Հիսուսի խաչելությունից հետո Մեքքայում, Կուրայշ ցեղում: Երիտասարդ տարիներին նա ընդհարվում էր ինչպես հրեաների, այնպես էլ քրիստոնեական տարբեր խմբերի հետ: 610թ. նրան հայտնվում է Ջուբրաիլ հրեշտակը /Գաբրիել/ և տալիս է նրան հայտնություն "ալլահ" անունով աստծո մասին և նա սկսում է ալլահին հավատալու մասին իր քարոզները, որն այն ժամանակներում անապատի աստվածներից մեկն է եղել և ունեցել է բորենու տեսք: Կարճ ասած իսլամը հակադրվում է ինչպես հրեական, այնպես էլ քրիստոնեական կրոններին:


Մենք անընդհատ շեղվում ենք, ռուսի ասած՝ «վակռուգ դա օկլը» :Smile: 
Արի մի կողմ դնենք Գաբրիելին, Մուհամեդին, Հիսուսին …
Արի կենտրոնանանք, ոչ թե անձերի, այլ բովանդակության վրա: Այ հենց քո ասածը՝ միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված միայն քրիստոնեությունն է: Սա ի՞նչ է՝ բառիս բուն իմաստով անհանդուրժողականություն: Նման բան իսլամում էլ կա: Արի կենտրոնանանք ես հարցի շուրջ, ի՞նչ լուծում ունի սա: Ինչպե՞ս դու երբեք չես հրաժարվի քրիստոնեությունից, այնպես էլ մահմեդականը իսլամից: Բայց բոլորն էլ մարդ են, և ինչպես քրիստոնյաների, այնպես էլ մահմեդականների կամ այլ կրոնի հետևորդների մեջ կան մարդիկ որոնք արժանի են մեծատառով Մարդ կոչվելուն, բառիս ոչ կրոնական, այլ մարդկայնության տեսանկյունից:
Այնպես որ կատեգորիկ մտածուղությունն է, որ հանգեցնում է ընդհարումների: Այ սա է և էր ամենաանլուծելի խնդիրը մարդկության ստեղծման օրից:
Չնայած գուցե և չարժե դրան լուծում տալ, այլապես շատ բան կիմաստազրկվի: :Think:

----------

Terminator (22.05.2009), Արշակ (23.05.2009), Հայկօ (22.05.2009), յոգի (28.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2009), Սելավի (05.06.2009), Տրիբուն (22.05.2009)

----------

